# Long hair and sex rank



## diwali123

So I'm growing my hair and it seems like suddenly guys are looking at me more. One younger very fit guy at work, I have caught him a couple of times just staring. He's never given me a second look like that. Im not interested in anyone but my h but I just don't get how a few inches of hair makes a difference?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

diwali123 said:


> So I'm growing my hair and it seems like suddenly guys are looking at me more. One younger very fit guy at work, I have caught him a couple of times just staring. He's never given me a second look like that. Im not interested in anyone but my h but I just don't get how a few inches of hair makes a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Long hair on a woman is BEAUTIFUL and very flattering. Keep letting it grow and watch how many guys notice your details.


----------



## Hope1964

I have long curly hair, and I'm no spring chicken, but I've noticed that guys notice me a lot more when I wear it down than when I wear it in a ponytail, or even pulled back with a headband.


----------



## Married in VA

Long hair on woman increases her sex rank, BIG TIME. When I see short hair on a woman I am turned off.


----------



## YinPrincess

My hair is to the middle of my back... Yup, the longer it gets the more guys oogle. Weird. LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

YinPrincess said:


> Weird. LoL!!


GUYS are weird.


----------



## diwali123

Guys are weird. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dawn of Man

It signals health, youth and fertility to our lizard brains.


----------



## waiwera

I've had long hair all my life (sans one dark period after a perming disaster.... but we don't mention that anymore!).

I feel sexier and more feminine with long hair and no doubt that shows in my attitude.

My H loves my long hair and comments often on it. He also plays with it and strokes it... which gives me goosebumps.

So my long hair works for both off us


----------



## Hope1964

I have a question. I am 48, and thankfully have never had to dye my hair - it's still dark brown, mostly. Close up you can see the grey, though, and of course it's getting more and more grey all the time.

At what point does it look stupid to have long grey hair? Or does it?

I don't want to have to cut my hair OR dye it


----------



## waiwera

Hope1964 said:


> I have a question. I am 48, and thankfully have never had to dye my hair - it's still dark brown, mostly. Close up you can see the grey, though, and of course it's getting more and more grey all the time.
> 
> At what point does it look stupid to have long grey hair? Or does it?
> 
> I don't want to have to cut my hair OR dye it


Ya know I've had a few people (my mother) ask me when i'm going to get a grown up hair cut (she means short like hers).

I just told her i'm going to be one of those little old ladies with a bun on her head.

I don't think it matters what length or color your hair is...as long as you like it.

I have a friend with long grey hair... never think anything of it. It's just how she is...her hair is lovely BTW.


----------



## 2ntnuf

For me, not quite as long as above. I like it just about where it hits the corner of her left shoulder.

Edit: I don't mind a little shorter. Maybe just about touching the shoulders would short enough. I like some style in the hair, too. I prefer a little styling to straight.


----------



## soccermom2three

waiwera said:


> Ya know I've had a few people (my mother) ask me when i'm going to get a grown up hair cut (she means short like hers).
> 
> I just told her i'm going to be one of those little old ladies with a bun on her head.
> .


Waiwera, My mom is the same way about my hair. Always suggesting short hairstyles. I've taken her advice twice with disastrous results. A perm at 15 and a short 80's look when I was about 20. What I don't get is when women say short hairstyles are easier. In my experience, no way! I spent way more time on my short hair getting it just perfect than any long hair style I've had. 

My husband doesn't demand much but one thing he has asked me is to never cut my hair short again. When I chopped my hair off back when we were dating he absolutely hated it. I'm 48 now and keep my hair about medium length, about 4 inches below my shoulders. I can't really grow it longer than that, it breaks pretty easily.


----------



## Holland

Having long, thick, dark hair has always served me well and even still in my 40's. I know the effect it has on men and I'm not afraid to use it to my advantage.


----------



## gbrad

Hope1964 said:


> I have long curly hair, and I'm no spring chicken, but I've noticed that guys notice me a lot more when I wear it down than when I wear it in a ponytail, or even pulled back with a headband.


Have to say though, pony tails are hot. It is a younger thing to do, so even if you aren't it just makes you seem more youthful.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Holland said:


> Having long, thick, dark hair has always served me well and even still in my 40's. I know the effect it has on men and I'm not afraid to use it to my advantage.


That's eeeevviiiilllll. Like the fruuit of the devil.

So I Married An Axe Murderer - Evil Like The Fruit Of The Devil - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I've always hated short hair...on myself.... 

My step mom chopped all my hair off when I moved in with her at 10 yrs old...I hated her for that.... I figure when I stop growing it down past my shoulders at least... I'm all washed up...Time to get out the Rocking chair & knitting needles. 

My husband loves that "Wild sex hair" look - that requires some length...always had a little natural curl....at times it can look just plain "WIRED"... matches my personality to some degree! 

Nah, can't get that chopped off... I'd feel naked... No pixie cuts for me.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

The longest I can grow my hair is maybe below my shoulder blades.  It's so very silky and fine that it breaks easily. Even with high-end conditioners it only gets so long. Finally it was so broken and stringy looking I HAD to cut it off into a bob. I love the FEEL of it when it's long and love having a man play with my hair. I'm hoping this salon quality deep repair conditioner will keep it healthy as it grows out. *sigh*

My daughter, however, Has incredibly THICK hair. My ex had very thin hair so I have no idea where she got it from. Obviously one of our birth parents but not us.


----------



## SoWhat

George529 said:


> Please don't cut your hair. First off, even at 48 you are not "old" by any means. But I have seen time and time again a woman look MUCH older by cutting her hair and it's pretty sad. Even with the younger girls it's rare that I find girls with short hair near as attractive as ones with long hair.
> 
> Nor do I think having long grey hair is unattractive. Just look at this woman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking!



Exactly! I'm 28...and I think that woman is on fire.


----------



## diwali123

Oh that's the other thing...maybe this is more the reason. My natural color used to be a beautiful blonde, I had six different shades of blonde and it was stick straight and shiny. In my twenties it started getting darker and darker. I couldn't stand it. I don't know how to describe the color other than butt ugly. It's like steely mousey dark blahness. It looks dirty and washes me out. 
I started dying it and I usually have a medium blonde tone that I've been told goes with my complexion but last time I thought "f it, I'm going lighter". So I used a warm tone which technically isnt supposed to look good. But I like it. 
I used to have my hair in the front at shoulder length but it's now about three inches below that in front and halfway down my back in back. No it's not a mullet....
Kind of funny, anyone remember that Seinfeld episode where he wears the wedding ring to attract women? 
Two guys at work have told us they are proposing to their girlfriends. They are in their twenties and yesterday one of them walked by and I thought "he really is kind of cute, no wonder his gf likes him" and then it hit me: he was more attractive because he was proposing. For Christ sakes. 
I've never even thought about whether he's attractive or not before that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

I think for me with that guy it's because he's younger and I had him in the college student category but he looked like an actual grown up man suddenly. 
When I was single I didn't find married men more attractive. The ring was the first thing I looked for and once I saw that a big wall went up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I've made my thoughts known about long and short hair all over this website. I'm repulsed by short hair. I've been saying this for 25 years. I've said it to my wife many times. So you can imagine my reaction when my wife came home with a surprise 'grandma cut'. Did not go over well. I was at work and I found out when she posted a pic of herself on Facebook. She had about 30 women posting how "cute" or whatever it was. The guys were all silent. They were taught that if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. Unfortunately I was not taught this.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

George529 said:


> Just like how married men are more attractive to women that's not surprising.


:scratchhead:

I have never found married men more attractive then single men. :scratchhead:

I do find very short haired/ bald men attractive though.

I have very long blonde hair, it's thick and shiney, and looks good. I get many compliments from men and women, and I love my hair.


----------



## 2ntnuf

This thread needs pics.


----------



## Waking up to life

My hair is red and has long layers but the overall length is just past my shoulders. I was JUST thinking about growing my hair longer. This thread has helped me decide to do so. 

I have always said there are 3 things that if I'm caught doing them, anyone has permission to put me out of my misery:

1) When I'm old, I DO NOT ever want my hair cut into the typical "old lady hair cut" that's blah grey super short in the back and curly on top. I want to be buried with hair that is stylish and no shorter than shoulder length. It's ok if it's grey, but not blah grey.

2) When I'm old, I WILL NOT drive a champagne colored boat of a Buick. Hopefully I'll be driving my Challenger til I'm 90. 

3) I will not drive a minivan...ESPECIALLY a minivan that has a soccer symbol in the back window. I'm a mom...but not a soccer mom. 

I apologize in advance to any old ladies with "old lady hair cuts", any old ladies who drive a champagne colored Buick, or any ladies regardless of age who drive a soccer mom minivan. No offense intended...just not for me.


----------



## Wiserforit

diwali123 said:


> So I'm growing my hair and it seems like suddenly guys are looking at me more. One younger very fit guy at work, I have caught him a couple of times just staring. He's never given me a second look like that. Im not interested in anyone but my h but I just don't get how a few inches of hair makes a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just keep growing it and you'll see an even greater reaction. 

I like to see the guys getting whiplash doing double-takes with my wife. Hers is down to her butt.

Shorter hair definitly is easier though. You don't have to deal with all the attention from the guys.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

George529 said:


> Well, it is pretty common.
> 
> Why single women go for married men: We take our cue from others when deciding who's attractive | Mail Online


I don't really believe that. Of course most adults are married, it just stands to reason that we are going to find some of those attractive married or not.

It also stands to reason that there are some people male or female, that have awful personalities or bad hygiene or something that makes them undesirable. So it's not them not being married that makes them less attractive. It's just them. same goes for those that are married. I'm attracted to whoever I'm attracted to, being married has no bearing on that.


----------



## diwali123

Pictures? Did I mention I'm fat too? I probably went from a five to a six. Or for men from other cultures, a 7 to an 8. Maybe. 
No pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Hair shots, dear. Hair shots. You know, length, color, style, etc.

Edit: 7 or 8 is not fat, but that's not why I wanted to see pictures. Hair, that's what this thread is about right?


----------



## diwali123

Still have to see my face...unless I photoshop it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

Most guys love long hair! When I was younger mine was down to my waist, but now I'm an oldie I keep it in a well styled shoulder length bob.


----------



## diwali123

7 or 8 is not fat

Depends on your definition of fat...and whether you are a white man or not. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

Ok..here's a pic...I really should get a fringe trim...but i do hate to cut my hair 

So... give me a number, whats my rank..7, 8, ???


----------



## diwali123

I'm not a lesbian but I would totally do you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Let's do this. Call me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

Pics....maybe during daylight. But, try mane and tail and Pantene has a new line called age defy. 

I've not used mane and tail personally but it was recommended to me for thinning hair. I like age defy. It's nice. 

I have colored my hair for years, it's the way I cheat to thicken my hair. Oh "fight fall" from garnier fructis. 

I have heard good things about mayoniase, beer, olive oil, coconut oil. A good product makes a big difference too.


----------



## diwali123

The conditioner that comes with hair dye is the best! My mom never used hers so I have a huge stash of it.
Ok guys:bangs or no bangs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

waiwera said:


> Ok..here's a pic...I really should get a fringe trim...but i do hate to cut my hair
> 
> So... give me a number, whats my rank..7, 8, ???


That would be nice if you styled it. LOL Gotta be hell gettin' all the knots out. 

Okay, I'm white last I checked, but I don't see how that matters?? I think I'm missing something. LOL Wouldn't be the first time. Take it easy on me ladies. I'm just a poor confused orang. LOL


----------



## diwali123

What country do you live in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

diwali123 said:


> Ok guys:bangs or no bangs?


Come on Di, post a pic. We can't answer without visual ques!


----------



## diwali123

Tomorrow after I get ready for work and my hair is all nice and I have make up on I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

diwali123 said:


> What country do you live in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## 2ntnuf

diwali123 said:


> Tomorrow after I get ready for work and my hair is all nice and I have make up on I will.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alright, I'm checkin' tomorrow. Don't let me down. LOL


----------



## Red Sonja

Pictures, you ask? Let's just say that Amy Adams (actress) has stolen my hair rofl ... color, length, style and texture exactly the same as mine.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Damn.


----------



## diwali123

Ok 2nnutnufnut: life lesson... 
White men love really skinny women. Men from a country south of us like women who are fleshy. Men who have dark skin like blonde women with blue eyes who have a lot of extra junk in the trunk. 
Im done before I offend people. Comprende?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

diwali123 said:


> The conditioner that comes with hair dye is the best! My mom never used hers so I have a huge stash of it.
> Ok guys:bangs or no bangs?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I never use the stuff that comes in the box. I add Pantene right in the color, (unless im using the foam color, then i will just put it in my hair after 10-15 minutes) then more Pantene to rinse out the excess color. 

Got that tip from the girls who work in hot topic. I have about 5/6 tubes of conditioner that came in the hair color boxes.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

diwali123 said:


> Ok 2nnutnufnut: life lesson...
> White men love really skinny women. Men from a country south of us like women who are fleshy. Men who have dark skin like blonde women with blue eyes who have a lot of extra junk in the trunk.
> Im done before I offend people. Comprende?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL you've been watching too much porn.


----------



## diwali123

No sweetie...I've been fat in the US. I see the way different types of men look at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## time2heal

Bangs or no bangs! I saw this awesome tutorial on youtube about "make your own clip on bangs"! sort of like extension bangs! that way you can have them when you want them, and you can take them off when you don't want them!


----------



## Pandakiss

I do have bangs (fringe), I have since I was 5. I think I look better with them. I don't have a celeb pic, but Anne Hathaway in the devil wears prada, when she had it styled in a pony tail with bangs across the brow, then the side pieces. 

On a good day, it's cute....on a bad day, it's strange. Also, what I have discovered is white guys, don't flip over long hair....black men love a chick with long hair. 

But this day and age, white girls get weave and black chicks get blow outs...and weave has come such a long way and it's higher quality. 

I was in Starbucks and 2 women were talking amongst themselves and pointed at me and said, "that's some good yaki there". 

I looked over and they said it was real pretty. I just said thanks...as they left, "I'm gettin me some just like that". I smiled and waved bye.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Red Sonja said:


> Pictures, you ask? Let's just say that Amy Adams (actress) has stolen my hair rofl ... color, length, style and texture exactly the same as mine.


Very nice. cough, cheater, cough, cough. What's that? No seriously, Amy Adams does have pretty hair. ahahahaha


----------



## 2ntnuf

diwali123 said:


> Ok 2nnutnufnut: life lesson...
> White men love really skinny women. Men from a country south of us like women who are fleshy. Men who have dark skin like blonde women with blue eyes who have a lot of extra junk in the trunk.
> Im done before I offend people. Comprende?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You never saw my second wife, did ya? Not skinny and auburn hair with fair skin. First wife, skinny, petite blonde, blue eyes. Second had junk in trunk, first did not. Come on. I'm beaking ALL the rules , lady. Go big or go home, right? You never saw my skin after the summer sun. I've made some folks jealous. Anyway, just kidding around, dear. You haven't offended me. Thanks for tryin' though. LOL   

Just having some fun. I agree we don't want anyone alienated or hurt. I'm still checking tomorrow.


----------



## larry.gray

I don't understand why women won't get this. They think short hair is "cute" but nearly all guys think it's ugly.


----------



## Holland

2ntnuf said:


> That's eeeevviiiilllll. Like the fruuit of the devil.
> 
> So I Married An Axe Murderer - Evil Like The Fruit Of The Devil - YouTube


PMSL now I feel like strangling someone with my hair, evil


----------



## larry.gray

George529 said:


> Probably because other women will tell them it looks good when it really doesn't. Funny thing is I've heard women say that's one of the reasons they prefer asking a mans opinion because we'll be honest.


I don't think my wife is lying when she tells me that she thinks shorter haircuts are "cute" on other women. (I use quotes because I REALLY do find them hideous.)


----------



## Holland

larry.gray said:


> I don't think my wife is lying when she tells me that she thinks shorter haircuts are "cute" on other women. (I use quotes because I REALLY do find them hideous.)


Ok here is my take on it, I like short hair on other women. If I was going to have it off with another woman it would probably be one with short hair because being a long hair, feminine woman I want to be the female and she can be the male.
My best friend from my teen years is a lesbian and I did it with her once, yeah she had short hair.

Maybe it is the secret lesbian in us that likes women with short hair. 

Probably so off beam it is ridiculous but there you go.


----------



## larry.gray

Well you lead me down the path to a thread jack:

Why would a lesbian want a butch chick? She wants masculine but not a man. It doesn't make sense to me.

But back to your original point: that makes sense. Women find short hair attractive, hence they tend to find the same thing attractive in other women.


----------



## Lyris

My husband's favourite hair length on me is this;


IMG_1642 by Lyris99, on Flickr

Long hair doesn't suit me. My hair is not very thick and really doesn't look good long. Never has.

Lucky for me my husband likes short hair. Reading this thread, I'm in trouble if he ever decides to leave me.


----------



## Lyris

larry.gray said:


> Well you lead me down the path to a thread jack:
> 
> Why would a lesbian want a butch chick? She wants masculine but not a man. It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> But back to your original point: that makes sense. Women find short hair attractive, hence they tend to find the same thing attractive in other women.


Not all lesbians want butch. Those that do like the masculine energy without the d*ck. And the emotional connection tends to be very very intense, moreso than in a heterosexual connection.


----------



## larry.gray

You're good right at that length Lyris. That's about the boundary between too short and cute.


----------



## larry.gray

Lyris said:


> Not all lesbians want butch. Those that do like the masculine energy without the d*ck. And the emotional connection tends to be very very intense, moreso than in a heterosexual connection.


I never said they all do, I notice they tend to pair up in butch / effeminate pairs.


----------



## Dollystanford

My ex was always trying to get me to cut my hair short and I bloody well refused point blank. I swear he wanted to make me look more unattractive. Now it's back down to my shoulder blades - screw you Tosspot!


----------



## Wiltshireman

I have to admit that I do prefer ladies to keep their hair long. 

My wife currently has hers collar length but over the years it has been anywhere from a crew cut to shoulder length.

For men on the other hand hair should be "high & tight".


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

larry.gray said:


> I don't understand why women won't get this. They think short hair is "cute" but nearly all guys think it's ugly.


I think it depends on the woman. At 24 I had a pixie cut and men loved it. I cut my waist length hair to a 3 inch skull cut. My jaw line and cheek bones could support it. At 41 now, my hair is much longer.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Red Sonja said:


> Pictures, you ask? Let's just say that Amy Adams (actress) has stolen my hair rofl ... color, length, style and texture exactly the same as mine.


Amy Adams is gorgeous! I like her personality and especially her long hair. 

Last week at church, I was sitting behind a lady with long hair. It was so attractive I wanted to reach out and touch it. Long hair is so feminine and gives a great impression. I think it makes a women much more sensuous. Look at TCSRedhead's avatar....the first thing I noticed is that beautiful long hair. Guys notice long hair! We love long hair.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Last night , thought I'd ask my husband how he'd feel if I cut my hair short.... he had a pretty strong reaction...he said ....

"I wouldn't like it, you'd look like a ____" (insert slang word for Lesbian).


----------



## tobio

I think my husband must be an oddity then... He LOVES shorter hair, bob length, around the chin.

I however have rather long, very thick and dark hair, with long layers, no fringe. Hairdressers used to say people would PAY to have hair like mine with so much volume... It used to be a hindrance until I got into my late teens and learned how to tame it with huge straighteners and hair serum...

Not sure I have a pic but think Catherine Zeta Jones and you're about there!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

My husband married me with short hair, the length and style of Lyris(but blonde). I really liked that cut and style. 

I decided to grow my hair out and it's now very long. I use many nice products and oils(my favorites chi and seaextend silkening oils) to maintain my hair as healthy as possible. My hair is actually getting too long for my own liking. My youngest daughter has super long hair also. I need to get her in for a haircut soon since her hair is past her buttocks. It's a pain to brush! She loves long hair and its not easy to tell her that it needs to be cut.

Ugh, I was driving in my car and 2 teenage boys were hooting and hollering at me not too long ago. If they only knew how old I was.lol. I don't pay attention to others, just my husband. His feelings have not changed towards me. They wouldn't due to a hairstyle either.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

My ex loved short hair,he was really into that stacked choppy look the ladies were wearing for a while.Luckily my hair was thick enough to do it.

My SO loves long hair. He absolutely can't stand short hair.

The ex liked me as a blonde or dark red head. 

My SO likes me as a dark brunette...thankfully it's my natural color.

I'll never put all men into the same mold when it comes to their tastes in hair,hair color,body type, or pretty much anything.

Currently,my hair is wavy,very dark brown,and about halfway down my back with a few long layers. I like it,SO likes it, it's all good

oh yeah...I do have some long bangs.They're a pain.I'm trying to grow them out then I have to remind myself to never do it again!

The hair I'll probably stick with til it either gets too thin or I get too old to rock long locks...minus the annoying bangs:


----------



## Starstarfish

I think a lot of this also depends on proper care and maintenance. 

Long hair that is well-kept, regularly cut and kept in nice condition is no doubt interpreted by some men (consciously or subconsciously) as more feminine. It might also be more flattering to some women's faces. (As another poster pointed out - you need to have kind of defined cheekbones to support a very short do.) 

But - straggly, unkempt, "I'm in a cult" hairdos, I'm not sure that would help your sex rank. (Unless the main in question is a member of a group that encourages that kind of thing.)


----------



## Soifon

I have always had long hair. I remember a few years ago the women from my ExH's family asked me when I was going to cut it. That long hair was childish. I cut it once and literally cried. I'm not a fan of short hair on women and I certainly won't be cutting it again. I'm also unfortunately going gray at 30  I hate coloring my hair so I may just let it go. If I could look like that gray haired woman posted at the beginning that would be perfect for me.


----------



## Soifon

Here is my hair now:










But just a bit shorter and it curls MUCH nicer:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

love it!!  VERY pretty!


----------



## Soifon

ScarletBegonias said:


> love it!!  VERY pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## diwali123

Pretty!! 

The woman who sits near me at work is an attractive woman but I don't think she's a knock out or gorgeous, but men treat her like she is. She has men fawning over her and she has a guy who openly has a crush on her and she has another guy that people were referring to as "her work boyfriend". 
I think it's her hair. She has thick dark hair to her waist. 
She used to constantly play with it, wind it up on top of her head and let it down. Sometimes I wanted to tell her to stop. I've notice since her "work boyfriend" has moved away from us she doesn't play with her hair anymore. (she's married) 

I don't particularly like or need male attention. In fact sometimes it just is annoying. So I can't let my hair get too long. 

I can't post a pic on here on my phone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

diwali123 said:


> She used to constantly play with it, wind it up on top of her head and let it down. Sometimes I wanted to tell her to stop. I've notice since her "work boyfriend" has moved away from us she doesn't play with her hair anymore. (she's married)
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl: I can't stand the "hair flippers" "hair twirlers" and "perpetual hair fixers"

I feel your pain


----------



## hope4family

Maybe we should ask about men sex rank and facial hair. Or does it not work that way?


----------



## Soifon

ScarletBegonias said:


> :rofl::rofl: I can't stand the "hair flippers" "hair twirlers" and "perpetual hair fixers"
> 
> I feel your pain


LOL...I play with my hair. I don't do it consciously. I tend to do it when I'm flirting or when I'm nervous/anxious. That is my SO's biggest complaint, that I don't play with my hair like I used to. I guess he thinks I'm not attracted to or flirting with him anymore since I don't do it. I don't do it because I'm really comfortable around him. I've been trying to do it on purpose around him now since he said that and it's really hard to do intentionally.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Soifon said:


> LOL...I play with my hair. I don't do it consciously. I tend to do it when I'm flirting or when I'm nervous/anxious. That is my SO's biggest complaint, that I don't play with my hair like I used to. I guess he thinks I'm not attracted to or flirting with him anymore since I don't do it. I don't do it because I'm really comfortable around him. I've been trying to do it on purpose around him now since he said that and it's really hard to do intentionally.


THAT is endearing though,you were doing it with your partner,not just random office dudes.
The ones that grind my nerves are the ones who do it to attract any man within a 5 mile radius.

oh and the girl who sat in front of me in math class in hs who used to constantly flip her hair,hitting me in the face,sprinkling loose hairs all over my homework LOL


----------



## Soifon

ScarletBegonias said:


> THAT is endearing though,you were doing it with your partner,not just random office dudes.
> The ones that grind my nerves are the ones who do it to attract any man within a 5 mile radius.
> 
> oh and the girl who sat in front of me in math class in hs who used to constantly flip her hair,hitting me in the face,sprinkling loose hairs all over my homework LOL


That's funny! At first I put that I flip my hair but then I edited because I immediately pictured some high school girl putting her hand under her hair and flipping it out and saying "OMG". That's not what I do so I changed it to play because I do find that over the top and annoying haha.


----------



## 2ntnuf

ScarletBegonias said:


> My ex loved short hair,he was really into that stacked choppy look the ladies were wearing for a while.Luckily my hair was thick enough to do it.
> 
> My SO loves long hair. He absolutely can't stand short hair.
> 
> The ex liked me as a blonde or dark red head.
> 
> My SO likes me as a dark brunette...thankfully it's my natural color.
> 
> I'll never put all men into the same mold when it comes to their tastes in hair,hair color,body type, or pretty much anything.
> 
> Currently,my hair is wavy,very dark brown,and about halfway down my back with a few long layers. I like it,SO likes it, it's all good
> 
> oh yeah...I do have some long bangs.They're a pain.I'm trying to grow them out then I have to remind myself to never do it again!
> 
> The hair I'll probably stick with til it either gets too thin or I get too old to rock long locks...minus the annoying bangs:


 Pretty..........


----------



## 2ntnuf

Soifon said:


> Here is my hair now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just a bit shorter and it curls MUCH nicer:


love the color and style. The length looks so nice with the curl.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Holland said:


> PMSL now I feel like strangling someone with my hair, evil


Feeeeeel the emotion.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Lyris said:


> My husband's favourite hair length on me is this;
> 
> 
> IMG_1642 by Lyris99, on Flickr
> 
> Long hair doesn't suit me. My hair is not very thick and really doesn't look good long. Never has.
> 
> Lucky for me my husband likes short hair. Reading this thread, I'm in trouble if he ever decides to leave me.


Very nice. Not too short. I think it has to do with how it looks on the person, not just the length, but length has much to do with it in my opinion.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Dollystanford said:


> My ex was always trying to get me to cut my hair short and I bloody well refused point blank. I swear he wanted to make me look more unattractive. Now it's back down to my shoulder blades - screw you Tosspot!


It feels so good when we do what makes us happy, doesn't it? I think much beauty comes from within in the form of confidence minus arrogance. The way we look seems to reflect that confidence and becomes the icing on the cake. Since it's the first thing we notice, it either draws us in or pushes us away. From the few pics I've seen, Dolly, you've got it nailed. Your hair color is very pretty.


----------



## Disenchanted

diwali123 said:


> So I'm growing my hair and it seems like suddenly guys are looking at me more. One younger very fit guy at work, I have caught him a couple of times just staring. He's never given me a second look like that. Im not interested in anyone but my h but I just don't get how a few inches of hair makes a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am unabashedly a hair man. Always the first thing I notice on any woman and always has been. My GF has the longest most luxurious mermaid hair ever. When she lets it down other things go up.

With that said there are plenty of very beautiful women who have short hair. But I still always notice hair first.

God I love long hair.


----------



## diwali123

Mermaid hair...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Where's that pic, diwali? I'm hurt...........sniffle......look at my face.....


----------



## diwali123

I can't post from my phone. Will later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My hair is very coarse and very thick... It HAS to be thinned & feathered every time I get it cut ...there is not much else one can do with hair like mine ...to keep the length. 

I always get a little annoyed when the Hair Dresser doesn't THIN it enough.....Many times I ask for more...cause it still feels so bulky... after a couple of times, they think I am too particular...so I shut up...go home & take my own thinning shears to myself...it just seems to blend in, so no harm.

This will sound strange but if I comb it - it seems to look worse ...something like this.... >>









I've always needed to Tame my "poofy" Hair....I do the hair combs on the side...so this is my preferred style....









Sometimes when I get up & look in the mirror in the am - I look something like this...
...that WILD Wired look >>







>> husband loves it .

This is my hair >>


----------



## Starstarfish

My hair used to be much longer and a lot thicker, I sported a pretty wicked curl-mullet in my day as a kid in the late 80s/early 90s. 

But unfortunately, post-puberty after my thyroid issue became a problem, it took them a long time to finally adjust my medication properly - so it was falling out for a long period of time. So - it's still recovering bit by bit. So - at the moment, I'm keeping it more maintained and a little past shoulder length so that I don't get ragged ends while it heals.


----------



## 2ntnuf

SimplyAmorous said:


> My hair is very coarse and very thick... It HAS to be thinned & feathered every time I get it cut ...there is not much else one can do with hair like mine ...to keep the length.
> 
> I always get a little annoyed when the Hair Dresser doesn't THIN it enough.....Many times I ask for more...cause it still feels so bulky... after a couple of times, they think I am too particular...so I shut up...go home & take my own thinning shears to myself...it just seems to blend in, so no harm.
> 
> This will sound strange but if I comb it - it seems to look worse ...something like this.... >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always needed to Tame my "poofy" Hair....I do the hair combs on the side...so this is my preferred style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I get up & look in the mirror in the am - I look something like this...
> ...that WILD Wired look >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> husband loves it .
> 
> This is my hair >>


Very pretty. I see why your husband had such a strong response.


----------



## Hope1964

Lets see if this works:


----------



## Pandakiss

SA first pic looks just like my hair when I wash it. It takes a few days for it to calm down.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Hope1964 said:


> Lets see if this works:


Again, long with curl....very nice.


----------



## MrsOldNews

I take great pride in having long thick shiny hair. I've never had anyone tell me I'm getting to old for it (ill be 29 in a few months). And shorter hair took me wayy longer to get ready to go out with. I just blow dry it out of the shower and wallah its ready to go. I gave my hair to locks of love several times in my day as my hair grows quite fast. And I did notice I was getting less attention because of shorter hair imo.

But I don't keep it long for attention, I just like hair I don't have to put product in. I like how easy it is to put up and all my past significant others minus one loved long hair and hated short.

I'm thinking ill keep it long until I get too old to take the time to properly care for it.


P.s. Did anyone out there know that locks for love still makes the cancer patients pay for the wig, wtf! I found a organization in my state who has a similar program except the cancer patients don't have to pay. Again wtf locks of lovr.


----------



## hope4family

^^^ MrsOldNews. Your ex was insane.


----------



## Disenchanted

hope4family said:


> ^^^ MrsOldNews. Your ex was insane.


concur and.....

WOW!


----------



## Cosmos

Face suitably obscured, here's mine:-


----------



## 2ntnuf

MrsOldNews said:


> I take great pride in having long thick shiny hair. I've never had anyone tell me I'm getting to old for it (ill be 29 in a few months). And shorter hair took me wayy longer to get ready to go out with. I just blow dry it out of the shower and wallah its ready to go. I gave my hair to locks of love several times in my day as my hair grows quite fast. And I did notice I was getting less attention because of shorter hair imo.
> 
> But I don't keep it long for attention, I just like hair I don't have to put product in. I like how easy it is to put up and all my past significant others minus one loved long hair and hated short.
> 
> I'm thinking ill keep it long until I get too old to take the time to properly care for it.
> 
> 
> P.s. Did anyone out there know that locks for love still makes the cancer patients pay for the wig, wtf! I found a organization in my state who has a similar program except the cancer patients don't have to pay. Again wtf locks of lovr.


Beautiful hair. That's a great example of pretty, long straight hair. Your bangs look great, also.


----------



## I Notice The Details

:smnotworthy: WOW ladies.....your pictures are GORGEOUS. Long hair is so sexy. It frames your face, and gives you a lot of character. You all look stunning! Thanks for posting....SA, Lyris, Soifon, Scarlet, MrsOldNews, Cosmos, and Hope 1964. 

It is great to associate your pretty faces(and hair) with your names. Very Nice! I couldn't help but notice some beautiful eyes in the photos as well...

I had no idea that all of the TAM ladies were this good looking!!!  Thank You Ladies!


----------



## diwali123

MrsOldnews....when I was little I lived in a place with a lot of blondes. It was no big deal. What I really really wanted was your hair. So now I hate you. (;


----------



## diwali123

I bump into things a lot.


----------



## diwali123

diwali123 said:


> I bump into things a lot.


Picture coming down in a few hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

diwali123 said:


> Picture coming down in a few hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very pretty hair, diwali. Nice length, pretty color too. Thank you, dear.


----------



## I Notice The Details

diwali123 said:


> I bump into things a lot.


You have the kind of hair that is fun to run my fingers thru.

Very beautiful. Don't let anyone talk you into the short (butch) hair cut...at least until you turn 70.


----------



## diwali123

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews

Thanks for the kind comments fellow tam members. 

And my ex isn't insane but he's not all there either Lmao.


----------



## I Notice The Details

MrsOldNews....your name doesn't fit that HOT picture of you in any way, shape, or form....just saying.


----------



## diwali123

Details, I've had long hair the majority of my life. After my ex and I separated I got it cut to betweeny shoulders and chin layered all over. 
I just wanted a big change. 
I had bangs for probably since my hair was long enough to have them and about two years ago. I think I look a lot better without them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews

*Re: Re: Long hair and sex rank*



diwali123 said:


> MrsOldnews....when I was little I lived in a place with a lot of blondes. It was no big deal. What I really really wanted was your hair. So now I hate you. (;


Well its a mutual hatred because I look like $hit blonde and always wanted to rock it well lol.


----------



## I Notice The Details

diwali123 said:


> Details, I've had long hair the majority of my life. After my ex and I separated I got it cut to betweeny shoulders and chin layered all over.
> I just wanted a big change.
> I had bangs for probably since my hair was long enough to have them and about two years ago. I think I look a lot better without them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your hair is sexy just the way it is!!!!!


----------



## diwali123

Mrs: this is so dumb but you know the gangnum style video? There are a couple of people with a cool color of hair, it's a reddish brownish blonde and it goes well with their skin and eyes. You could try that? 
But if I had your hair I wouldn't change it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Maybe it's not so strange that some cultures have women cover their hair out of modesty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Funny thing is Orthodox Jewish women are supposed to cover their hair after they get married. So they wear wigs. But some of the wigs are more beautiful than their natural hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrokenVows

I always had long hair growing up (red, turned auburn as I got older). I cut it once about 5 years ago to just above my shoulders & hated it. Took longer to get ready & couldn't whisk it up into a pony tail. 

I didn't like having red hair as a child but now love the color of my hair. I'm in trouble when I have to start covering grey hair because I don't think I'll find a match but who knows.


----------



## diwali123

I tried to go red once, it just didn't work. Too brassy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

It is also extremely sexy for women with long hair to wear it UP in a bun on occasion. That is very classy and sexy at the same time. These are "details" that I really appreciate on a woman.


----------



## diwali123

You know that's called an "updo". Just FYI. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

The updo always made me want to kiss her neck.


----------



## I Notice The Details

diwali123 said:


> You know that's called an "updo". Just FYI.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What ever it is called...it is irresistible! Seeing a women wear their hair like this makes me want to kiss their neck.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

George529 said:


> I, for one, really miss the 80s hairstyles of the day:
> 
> [/IMG]


Ummm yes me too. :rofl:

Mullets are awesome.


----------



## Cosmos

MrsOldNews said:


> I take great pride in having long thick shiny hair. I've never had anyone tell me I'm getting to old for it (ill be 29 in a few months).


And don't let them, MrsOldNews! 

29 in a few months and no one's told you that you're getting too old for it? I should think not! There's no reason why you can't wear it like that for another decade or more. 

Lovely hair - lovely face.


----------



## diwali123

So how do you know when you can't pull it off anymore?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

2ntnuf said:


> The updo always made me want to kiss her neck.


Awesome 2ntnuf....we had exactly the same thought!!!!!! 

Note to Women....men love to kiss your neck when your hair is up!


----------



## LoveBeingFemale

Am close to approaching the big 5-0 (yikes!!) and have about 5 inches or less to go until my hair hits my tailbone. And then I'm pretty sure I will be finished with growing it out and will leave it at that length, hopefully, until I die someday. I've worn short hair once in my life (in my 20s) and found it to feel extremely unnatural. I do find long hair much, much easier to take care of than short hair. Oiling makes quite a bit of difference, as do regular trims. From what I've noticed, hair really changes texture as you get older, so I think it's normal for women to want to cut it. I'm not ready to "go gray" quite yet, so have color blended in with the gray that's starting to appear, so my hair is more golden in color (what I grew up with), with a hint of red tones when in the sun (gosh, it probably sounds like a mess). My mother always went and had her hair "set"--I think that's what it's called--every week. And then she would have to comb/tease it out. I told myself "no way" would I ever do that when I was older. Hoping that my daughters follow in my footsteps to let their hair grow as they get older.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale

There's some great hair on here!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ScarletBegonias said:


> oh yeah...I do have some long bangs.They're a pain.I'm trying to grow them out then I have to remind myself to never do it again!
> 
> The hair I'll probably stick with til it either gets too thin or I get too old to rock long locks...minus the annoying bangs:


I like the bangs SB, gives you character  Just saying. ... I've noticed with my daughters friends/ girls in school ...almost all are bangless... just seems to be the trend these days. 




> Originally Posted by *Lyris*
> My husband's favourite hair length on me is this;


 Gotta keep our men happy. 



Soifon said:


> Here is my hair now:


  hair you have Soifon!




2ntnuf said:


> Very pretty. I see why your husband had such a strong response.










2ntnuf - I love long hair on guys too  ... so we're even.



Is this true for some women here ..... did you always want what you weren't born with? I always WISHED I had hair like MrsOldNews... straight & could grow THAT LONG - like Cher (I love Cher, when your hair is straight you have more options- even doing all the little curls).....just envied that.... I've never been able to get mine longer than mid back -because it is so prone to Split ends...just can't work for me. 

Thought about getting it straightened a # of times... but figured I'd get lazy & not want the cost & upkeep of that long haul.. Neat to change a style once in a while if you can do it though... re-invent yourself. 

When I seen "BRAVE" with the kids...I was in love with this hair >>









....









Enjoyed seeing all the pics!


----------



## *LittleDeer*

SA I used to want straight hair but now I love my hair. 

Everyone's pictures are lovely, beautiful hair. 
I might share mine later when I'm not out and about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

ScarletBegonias said:


> My ex loved short hair,he was really into that stacked choppy look the ladies were wearing for a while.Luckily my hair was thick enough to do it.
> 
> My SO loves long hair. He absolutely can't stand short hair.
> 
> The ex liked me as a blonde or dark red head.
> 
> My SO likes me as a dark brunette...thankfully it's my natural color.
> 
> I'll never put all men into the same mold when it comes to their tastes in hair,hair color,body type, or pretty much anything.
> 
> Currently,my hair is wavy,very dark brown,and about halfway down my back with a few long layers. I like it,SO likes it, it's all good
> 
> oh yeah...I do have some long bangs.They're a pain.I'm trying to grow them out then I have to remind myself to never do it again!
> 
> The hair I'll probably stick with til it either gets too thin or I get too old to rock long locks...minus the annoying bangs:


Simply Gorgeous....and look at those lips and curve of the eyebrow!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## JWilliams

*Re: Re: Long hair and sex rank*



Lyris said:


> My husband's favourite hair length on me is this;
> 
> 
> IMG_1642 by Lyris99, on Flickr
> 
> Long hair doesn't suit me. My hair is not very thick and really doesn't look good long. Never has.
> 
> Lucky for me my husband likes short hair. Reading this thread, I'm in trouble if he ever decides to leave me.


I think that hair cut looks hot on you. It frames your face very well


----------



## Cosmos

diwali123 said:


> So how do you know when you can't pull it off anymore?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When gravity starts to take its toll on the face, a shorter style is needed, IMO. Shorter styles are usually more flattering as we get older.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

I just took this just before 


I made it black and white because the light inside made me look yellow, almost like a Simpson.


----------



## Anubis

For at least some guys, I think the preference is built-in programming. 

For me certainly it was that way. I can still remember my first week of school, 5 years old, and seeing Pam's (a girl in my kindergarten class) waist length brown hair and being mesmerized by how pretty it was. The preference for, and enjoyment of, long hair never really left me.

I think long/strong hair is related to estrogen production, and is seen a signal of health and fertility, so men are probably programmed to recognize it at a subconscious level. 

On a social/cultural level, long hair on a woman can be seen as saying "I have interest in responding to potential mates" (as I am making effort to look attractive) where as the woman who chops it all off (and doesn't seem to be making an effort to look attractive) can be seen as saying "I have no interest in potential mates".

The future Mrs. Anubis has lovely brown locks that end somewhere between her belt and her butt.  I enjoy it greatly but take care not to fetishize it (too much  ). It's only one of her many traits that drive me wild. 

My ex-w started with shoulder length hair and kept it shorter most of the time I was married. At the tine I wished she would have tried to grow it out, but we had so many other problems it wasn't worth discussing. The fact she knew long haired brunettes (she was ginger) were my favorites later turned into another point of contention to add to the thousands already there.


----------



## diwali123

I guess it shows you can take care of something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Disenchanted said:


> Yup


wow 

Edit: You're a woman or a man? Looks good if you're a woman. If you're a man, I take it back. :rofl:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Lol it's his girlfriend.


----------



## 2ntnuf

WorkingOnMe said:


> Lol it's his girlfriend.


:rofl: Thanks. :rofl:


----------



## diwali123

Ha! 
Now Im curious about the TAM guys facial hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Now that is funny right there!


----------



## Disenchanted

This is the sexiest short haired woman of all time, ever.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Knowing my husband's preference, I will never cut my hair short (or even shorter) again!


----------



## I Notice The Details

TCSRedhead said:


> Knowing my husband's preference, I will never cut my hair short (or even shorter) again!


TCSREDHEAD.....you do have gorgeous hair!!!!...seriously. It is the first thing that grabs my attention everytime I see your avatar. Second is your stunning eyes. 

Good thing you are going to keep it long! It is so feminine looking.


----------



## In_The_Wind

When I met my wife she had hair down to her butt, now it is about half way down her back ,
I think long hair on a female is very sexy. Hope gray is cool as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellie5

Enjoy the attention  

I've had long hair all my life, am naturally "mousey" but have been long blonde, and long brunette.

Yes, "generally" speaking, men have noticed more when it's down. 

The difference between blonde and brunette is interesting too - always taken more seriously when brunette, but heck, who cares! it's your barnet


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I've had a love/hate relationship with my hair for as long as I can remember. I was born a true redhead, and then turned strawberry blonde. It's been super long, and super short. When I was a kid, my mum was frustrated with how straight and unmanageable it was so she forced me to get those awful 80's spiral perms. I looked very much like a poodle. When DH and I met, I think my hair was shoulder length. When we married, it was very short. The early years of our marriage I kept it quite short. Then I grew it out, and then I went to a pixie cut. Unlike other guys, DH really likes short hair on me, but I find short hair takes way more time and effort. More styling and more upkeep. So once my kids got past the grabbing and pulling stage, I grew it out again. It's now down past my shoulders, but I wear it in a pony or messy bun most days. I also have it coloured back to my natural red. 

Here is a pic from back in November, for when I was doing the Movember fundraiser


----------



## I Notice The Details

WOW...just look at LadyOfTheLakes pic....more proof that all of the women on TAM are gorgeous!!!

I don't know how all of you do it, but you do!


----------



## happysnappy

I have had long, short and everything in between. Men notice more when it's long and down or really short. Or when I'm under the car covered in grease. Length of hair doesn't matter in this scenario. Lol. Just my 2 cents


----------



## LoriC

I hate short hair on me. I think my H likes it but I cant be sure, he says I look good no matter what....blah blah blah...

from a few months ago, even longer now..


----------



## LoriC

George529 said:


> You look great! Don't ever cut it short and you'll be smoking for years to come


Thanks George, hitting 44 in a few months :-(


----------



## Disenchanted

happysnappy said:


> Or when I'm under the car covered in grease. Length of hair doesn't matter in this scenario. Lol. Just my 2 cents


Long hair gets caught in creeper casters more easily, just sayin'.


----------



## MrsOldNews

*Re: Re: Long hair and sex rank*



LoriC said:


> I hate short hair on me. I think my H likes it but I cant be sure, he says I look good no matter what....blah blah blah...
> 
> from a few months ago, even longer now..


Very pretty, I don't think you look your age at all, one of the reasons being you have nicer teeth than I see on a lot of people my age. I'm one of those weirdos who's ocd about nice teeth Lmao.

edited to add: Nice long hair too, decided to put something in my post to keep on subject


----------



## LoriC

MrsOldNews said:


> Very pretty, I don't think you look your age at all, one of the reasons being you have nicer teeth than I see on a lot of people my age. I'm one of those weirdos who's ocd about nice teeth Lmao.
> 
> edited to add: Nice long hair too, decided to put something in my post to keep on subject


Thanks so much! I had worked in the dental field for 18 years so I am also very obsessive about teeth!


----------



## Pandakiss

me and my hair.


----------



## JCD

diwali123 said:


> The conditioner that comes with hair dye is the best! My mom never used hers so I have a huge stash of it.
> Ok guys:bangs or no bangs?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bangs are just evil.


----------



## JCD

> On a good day, it's cute....on a bad day, it's strange. Also, what I have discovered is white guys, don't flip over long hair....black men love a chick with long hair.


You are hanging with the wrong white guys then.


----------



## I Notice The Details

LadyOfTheLake said:


>


LakeLady: I love your eyes and expression in this picture...one of my favorite pics I have seen on TAM. 

My wife was born a redhead too and is kind of strawberry blond now. Your color is quite nice! Keep the long hair....it suits you very well.


----------



## Pandakiss

JCD said:


> You are hanging with the wrong white guys then.



I don't know. Maybe. But white guys don't stare at my hair and say "....is-is-is it .....real....?? And I flippantly respond you can see it can't you?? Then a slightly disappointed look. 

Most guys look at my feet. Women make more comments and ask questions then men. 

Buuut I'm basing my opinions on high school boys and young guys. I have not really noticed in my 30's guys take an interest in my hair.


----------



## JCD

Disenchanted said:


> This is the sexiest short haired woman of all time, ever.


Yes...the best looking woman in Auchwitz...


----------



## JCD

So...just my take. I'm at kids soccer and I'm casting my gaze around looking at the local women. Almost to a woman, the girls have variations of THESE hairstyles.











Yuck...Blah....Eh...Shrug...and Making a small Effort.

It says "My life is too busy for long hair."

It says "I will spend the absolute minimal effort to maintain vestiges of femininity but I also want to avoid looking like I should be wearing a flannel shirt and and walking a golden retriever."

Now...a pageboy looks very good...on young modish women...because young modish women put out the "I'll have sex easily" vibe...and they are young...which makes the hair pretty much irrelevant. 

I have instructed my daughters to avoid haircuts like the plague. Cutting off split ends? Barely acceptable. SHORT hair? When they have their own apartment.


BUT...seriously it's the overall effort. A woman who works hard to be attractive turns heads no matter her hairstyle. But for preference, faced with two equally attractive women, I'd go with long hair.


----------



## I Notice The Details

JCD....I love long hair on a woman also. I agree with you!


----------



## Pandakiss

Ick. I spend a lot of time on my hair. My mom always was annoyed with me over it. She's white and can wash and go. I can't. She dosent get it. 

Now she cut it short and it looks a hot mess. I flat iron everyday use a root spray other hair spray and a few other things. I color it too. That's why it looks kinda red. I did it a month and a half ago and it's washed out. 

I'm going black when ever I get around to it.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I Notice The Details said:


> LakeLady: I love your eyes and expression in this picture...one of my favorite pics I have seen on TAM.
> 
> My wife was born a redhead too and is kind of strawberry blond now. Your color is quite nice! Keep the long hair....it suits you very well.


Thank you very much. 

But I certainly don't look like that every day. That was for a fundraiser photo and just before going out for a GNO. Most days I don't have my contacts in and my hair is pulled up and it's naturally straight. I don't bother with make up either 

I spend a lot of time fishing and the trout don't care what I look like.


----------



## KJ5000

I've never cared about hair length or style. 

My wife couldn't be more pleased with the fact that I find her equally attractive no matter how he chooses to style her hair.:smthumbup:


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

George529 said:


> LadyOfTheLake you're very pretty! I'm sure even without makeup and all that stuff you look amazing!


Thank you but not really. I'm rather average without all the special effects, as are most women. LOL










I'm a tomboy at heart and prefer the au naturale look. I can't be bothered with fussing with my hair and makeup everyday. I have more interesting things to do.


----------



## Kaci

While growing up, my mother would cut my hair short. The worse bowl-cut with bangs you'd never want to see. I would sit in the barber's chair and cry (yes, I said barber). You should see my school photos, sad. When I hit my late teens I grew it long. Yet, some girls, women and my mom continued to criticized my hips & hair; that which, clearly, is feminine. Thus, never liked my curves (not fat) till my husband convinced me they were wonderful, and my long hair, which now is slightly below my shoulders.


----------



## diwali123

JCD, the woman on the far right and in the middle look like they could do something with their hair to make it sexier if they are going out at night. 
I think it's just the way they are dressed too. T-shirts and capris aren't really sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD

diwali123 said:


> JCD, the woman on the far right and in the middle look like they could do something with their hair to make it sexier if they are going out at night.
> I think it's just the way they are dressed too. T-shirts and capris aren't really sexy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with your assessment. Of the two, they have the 'most' (and I use that term loosely) going on.

The hair is an 'investment'. A girl with long hair can do an updo, a down do, and my favorite: the mussed in bed-do.

A girl with short hair can let it hang to her clavicle...or...if it's long enough, make a 3 inch pony tail...or...um...um...um...

Men are visual creatures. Having a hairstyle like that is a specific statment of priorities. It means 'being attractive to my husband' is considerably down on the list below 'don't want to spend 15 minutes with a dryer' or 'can't be bothered with more than 20 strokes with a brush in the morning'.

This is a perfectly valid personal choice. But don't be surprised if HIS list has 'drags you off to the bedroom spontaneously' comes substantially below 'Sports Center'


----------



## Suspecting

What about...









Gray and short.


----------



## JCD

Suspecting said:


> What about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray and short.


Young, hot and photoshopped.


----------



## Suspecting

JCD said:


> Young, hot and photoshopped.


The hair is photoshopped? You can actually watch it live in the X-Men movies.


----------



## JCD

Suspecting said:


> The hair is photoshopped? You can actually watch it live in the X-Men movies.


You have caused me to reassess my original statement.



> Now...*short hair* looks very good...on young modish women...because young modish women put out the "I'll have sex easily" vibe...and they are young...which makes the hair pretty much irrelevant.


Fixed that for you.

A young, hot photoshopped model who is in the top 95% of hotness makes the hair irrelevant.

Most women don't live in that neighborhood...

And the hair is just eh. She's hot DESPITE the hair. Granted, the tight leather outfit more than makes up for that.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## diwali123

JCD short hair is usually harder to style than long hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD

diwali123 said:


> JCD short hair is usually harder to style than long hair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then why is there so much of it?


----------



## I Notice The Details

JCD said:


> Then why is there so much of it?


Great point JCD....most of the older women I know cut it short so they don't have to "fuss" with it as they say...they want the low maintenance hair. 

I still appreciate the ladies who take the time to work with the long, flowing, beautiful hair. Always get my attention and catches my eye.


----------



## TCSRedhead

To be honest, longer hair is actually easier for me. I have slightly wavy hair, so leaving it damp with some product makes it curl up and look wild. 

Blow drying it and straightening it takes a little longer but stays looking good for two days.

On those 'stay in bed longer' mornings, I can shower and pull it up in to a french twist and head to the office looking all sorts of pulled together and professional!

Short hair means styling it every freaking day. I have no time for that.


----------



## Mavash.

I agree I think longer hair is easier and I've had both. Ponytails and buns are easier than styling short hair.


----------



## diwali123

Of course it depends on the cut and the style. 
Short hair is easier in the shower, it doesn't get in the way, it's cooler in the summer, you don't shed all over, it doesn't need as much conditioning, dying it is easier. 
But actually styling it can take longer. 
I think you have to get your hair cut more often when it's short because it loses it's shape faster. 
I think women just like experimenting with their hair and short cuts are more varied.
I think some women like it because it goes against what men want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

TCSRedhead said:


> To be honest, longer hair is actually easier for me. I have slightly wavy hair, so leaving it damp with some product makes it curl up and look wild.
> 
> Blow drying it and straightening it takes a little longer but stays looking good for two days.
> 
> On those 'stay in bed longer' mornings, I can shower and pull it up in to a french twist and head to the office looking all sorts of pulled together and professional!
> 
> Short hair means styling it every freaking day. I have no time for that.


TCSRedhead...that is some gorgeous hair you have there!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Thank you - thankyouverymuch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## couple

I never gave it much thought, i'm just attracted to women with features that I find attractive and who are well 'put together' according to my taste. I honestly don't think that i'm more attracted to women with long hair. In fact, I like hair that's pulled back or up and I like hair bands. I generally like women with shoulder length hair or shorter hair if it complements their facial features.

Somewhere (probably a men's magazine) I read that one of the most common turn-ons for men is when a woman has a pony tail pulled through the hole in the back of a baseball hat - e.g. when she's working out or jogging.

Anyway, hair that is too long for my tastes (anything beyond mid-way down the back) creates negative points. I'm not sure why - just don't like it.


----------



## JCD

Once in a while I see a girl in short hair which really catches my attention. But I'm not sure if it's despite the short hair or if the short hair isn't part of the 'image'.

Here are a few short hairstyles I like:





























And then there's this:





















It is a tragedy that the XX Sisterhood has't taken these poor souls to a cabin somewhere and had an intervention. Instead, I put it down to a cattiness that they are allowed to go into public with this hair simply to make other women look better. 

Please note: This has nothing to say about their worth as human beings. It is directed at the positives and negatives of hair...and only from a personal perspective.


----------



## Mavash.

I'd love to have short hair again but sigh my husband hates it so its long. Lol


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I always tease my husband that I'm going to cut my hair off. He married me with shorter hair and was fine with it. My husband prefers it long, but it wouldn't make him upset if I cut it off again.

I've grown my hair out quite long since we first married. I kept it short for the first 8 years we were married and have been growing it out the last 5 years. 

I don't really like throwing my hair in a pony tail. I do when it's hot or I'm on the bike. I spend a lot more money on the best hair products keeping my hair healthy and avoiding spilt ends since I don't get it cut often.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Mavash. said:


> I'd love to have short hair again but sigh my husband hates it so its long. Lol


Good Mavash...listen to your man!!!!


----------



## Mavash.

Oh I was totally stupid with my hair. He married me with long hair then I got a CPA job and my hair annoyed me. Was working long hours and it drove me nuts so without warning I cut it. ALL of it. I mean I went super short. Think Anne Hathaway now. 

Met my husband later that night for dinner and he was NOT happy. But did I care? Nope kept it that way for 10 years. Was a pain to grow it out but I did and I did it for him. I learned.


----------



## MissMe

George529 said:


> Please don't cut your hair. First off, even at 48 you are not "old" by any means. But I have seen time and time again a woman look MUCH older by cutting her hair and it's pretty sad. Even with the younger girls it's rare that I find girls with short hair near as attractive as ones with long hair.
> 
> Nor do I think having long grey hair is unattractive. Just look at this woman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking!


Yes she's smoking alright. But put a 55 year old face in there. Now she just looks funky.


----------



## olwhatsisname

48 years ago the love of my life cut her beautiful shoulder length hair to paige boy length. it seems I rolled on to her hair at night. (& she couldn't move herself or me.


----------



## Holland

Mr H text me yesterday to ask if he should come home early for a quickie before we had visitors. Told him no as I was straightening my hair and well, hair was the priority 

Txt him back shortly after to let him know that I was all his later that night and he could pull my beautifully straightened hair. win/win


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Holland said:


> Mr H text me yesterday to ask if he should come home early for a quickie before we had visitors. Told him no as I was straightening my hair and well, hair was the priority
> 
> Txt him back shortly after to let him know that I was all his later that night and he could pull my beautifully straightened hair. win/win


What is it with guys and hair pulling? It seems to be an aggressive act some guys try. Hubs has done it a few times and I don't like it at all.


----------



## Holland

I love hair pulling but it has to be done just right, I find it a turn on when he does it.


----------



## Pandakiss

I love my hair pulled. I don't let him do it right after I color.


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> What is it with guys and hair pulling?


I'm pretty sure I've never been with a woman who didn't like it.

Many have requested it.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Disenchanted said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never been with a woman who didn't like it.
> 
> Many have requested it.


Seriously?

It's an act of aggression and dominance. And it hurts.

I don't get it?


It's one surefire way to get bi** slapped by me...


----------



## Dollystanford

Love having my hair pulled - both hands, right at the roots, hella yeah


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I tell my husband to pull my hair too, he never pulls hard enough.... Kinda ridiculous how I have to say "pull it baby.. harder... harder... RIP IT OUT! " to get what I want. ha ha


----------



## Mavash.

I'd love to have my hair pulled but haven't been brave enough to suggest it.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I grab it and firmly...but I can't say that I "pull" it...


----------



## TCSRedhead

I'm another vote in the Yes, please pull category.


----------



## I Notice The Details

If I pull and get slapped by my Princess...you ladies here are in BIG TROUBLE!!!!!!


----------



## TCSRedhead

I Notice The Details said:


> If I pull and get slapped by my Princess...you ladies here are in BIG TROUBLE!!!!!!


Try gently first and see how she responds.


----------



## BrokenVows

I'm opposite on this, totally not into the hair pulling thing. Rubbing his fingers through it gently caressing, yes! Pull, heck no.


----------



## LoriC

Oh Yea! Love the hair pulling!


----------



## Disenchanted

In my experience the pulling should go in hand with the passion.

Firmly grabbing all of the hair in one ball and not pulling at all is a good start. Gently pulling the head back and kissing the neck at the same time seems to get a good response.

I have literally ripped handfuls of hair out at request, but that was very animalistic and passionate.

Along with the hair pulling goes the choking. I was very freaked out by the first girlfriend I had who literally asked me to choke her. Since then I've learned that it's more common then not for a woman to enjoy this when done properly. I think it's weird but who am I to say no?

As far as the dominance thing goes, isn't pretty much all male/female vaginal sex a male dominant act?


----------



## Disenchanted

JustPuzzled said:


> Can you offer any pointers as to how it can be done "just right"?


Make sure you get as much of it in your hand as possible. When a woman has a full head of thick hair she can literally be suspended by it without pain if the tension is even.

Grab as much of it as possible and only pull hard enough to move the head back slightly and see how that works. As your excitement and arousal builds pull in equal measure and let her know how much you like it. It will be mutually stimulating.


----------



## MrsOldNews

*Re: Re: Long hair and sex rank*



I Notice The Details said:


> I grab it and firmly...but I can't say that I "pull" it...


That is nice, and sounds fun as opposed to getti g my hair yanked, ouch!! Hair pulling isn't a turn on to most woman I know but to each their own. I'm to much of a dom to enjoy something like that plus it hurts and not in a good way lol.


----------



## I Notice The Details

TCSRedhead said:


> Try gently first and see how she responds.


I will try gently, but very passionately...maybe this is one of those "heat of the moment" gestures that is better when you are in the moment. I will definitely give it a try. 

Ladies, is there any certain position that you like this done in? 

I am thinking of when I am behind her, and when I am ravaging her up against the wall in our bedroom. She calls it "mauling" and loves being taken this way. 

When else would be a good time to carefully try some hair pulling?


----------



## Omgitsjoe

It's such a waste IMHO .................... if a woman with beautiful long hair wouldn't allow even a gentle pull of her hair while making love in the doggie position ........... as the passion rises who knows perhaps more than a gentle tug may be needed  !!!!

At first the Mrs who was a g/f back then was against it but slowly but surely she now enjoys ............. especially if done at just the " right " timing ahem ahem !!!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I don't mind if he runs his hands through my hair, and sometimes he gets tangled up, but outright pulling? That's mean. Why would he want to hurt me like that and why would I want him to? I'd smack him silly. Talk about a mood killer.


----------



## I Notice The Details

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I don't mind if he runs his hands through my hair, and sometimes he gets tangled up, but outright pulling? That's mean. Why would he want to hurt me like that and why would I want him to? I'd smack him silly. Talk about a mood killer.


I will test the water slowly. I see both sides!!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## CouldItBeSo

MrsOldNews said:


> That is nice, and sounds fun as opposed to getti g my hair yanked, ouch!! Hair pulling isn't a turn on to most woman I know but to each their own. I'm to much of a dom to enjoy something like that plus it hurts and not in a good way lol.





LadyOfTheLake said:


> I don't mind if he runs his hands through my hair, and sometimes he gets tangled up, but outright pulling? That's mean. Why would he want to hurt me like that and why would I want him to? I'd smack him silly. Talk about a mood killer.


The way that should not hurt is to run the hand up through the hair from the back of your neck and then grab it at the base/roots. There is an area around the back of the head that should not hurt when pulled. You can test this yourself. It will hurt if grabbed too high or too low.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

CouldItBeSo said:


> The way that should not hurt is to run the hand up through the hair from the back of your neck and then grab it at the base/roots. There is an area around the back of the head that should not hurt when pulled. You can test this yourself. It will hurt if grabbed too high or too low.


If you aren't doing it to hurt her, then why do it?


----------



## Wiserforit

Taken yesterday. 

No make-up. No hair plucking. No perfume. No shaving. Hunts and fishes. Decent mechanic. Likes to do wind sprints with husband. $700 ahead of me in chess this month. 

I don't pull that hair.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

George529 said:


> Do you seriously have to ask?? :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> Why do some people like BDSM?



Yeah I do. The point of BDSM is to inflict pain and domination. So if you're not inflicting pain...what is the point in pulling hair? 


I guess I am like the other poster said, way too dom for that crap. But I have no interest in inflicting pain or humiliation on anyone either. Not my thing.


----------



## Holland

JustPuzzled said:


> Can you offer any pointers as to how it can be done "just right"?


Personally I like it when he slowly winds it around his hand but up near the roots of my hair, not at the bottom. Then he gently tugs it. 




> LadyOfTheLake
> Member
> 
> 
> Many have requested it.
> Seriously?
> 
> *It's an act of aggression and dominance. And it hurts.*
> 
> I don't get it?


Nope it is not an act of aggression or dominance and no it doesn't hurt. I find is sexy and a turn on.
He isn't walking past me in the kitchen and then grabs a handful and yanks it. It is during lovemaking and can be very slow and sensual.


----------



## Holland

George529 said:


> Exactly. Is it "dominance" when a couple play wrestle?


Well Mr H is a foot taller than me and 30 kgs heavier. It *is *dominance when I stand on the couch then jump on his back and wrestle him to the floor.

But I have a feeling he lets me "dominate" him


----------



## Disenchanted

Trenton said:


> Pull my hair and I'll gladly yank on your balls.


This is hilarious!!!!

No ball yanking, thanks.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Trenton said:


> I Thought It Made My Point Clearly
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See Trenton....you still have balls!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> If you aren't doing it to hurt her, then why do it?


To achieve surreal, rapturous, euphoric climax, of course.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

My feelings on hair pulling depend on my mood and the mood of the sexual experience at the moment.if we're being lovey and he grabs my locks n yanks I'd be inclined to get a bit upset with him.If we're having angry f*ck me like you hate me sex then yeah,hair pulling had better be involved or I'll be disappointed
SO is not the dominant type. he has his moments though. it is thrilling when he's behind me and grabs a handful of my hair and gently pulls my head back so he can whisper something naughty into my ear.


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> If you aren't doing it to hurt her, then why do it?


I can't speak for others but I know for me, there's enjoyment of having that whole 'ravishing' experience, when he's completely in charge, taking what he wants and letting me know he's completely in control. This is part of that whole scenario.

Not that I don't like the soft, slow and sweet times too but there's something very exciting about having someone claim you.


----------



## Disenchanted

Trenton said:


> I wish there were a cum o' meter so we could know whether it was a shared experience or one gifted to you by your wife.


No longer married, but I will say that I have been told afterwards to "do that more".

I am not particularly turned on by the act of hair pulling in and of itself.

It is exactly what TCS said, sometimes I just like to take what _I want_ and she responds to that submissively (and says she enjoys it).

Of course I don't mind the slow "it's all about her" thing once or twice a month too, lol.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

TCSRedhead said:


> I can't speak for others but I know for me, there's enjoyment of having that whole 'ravishing' experience, when he's completely in charge, taking what he wants and letting me know he's completely in control. This is part of that whole scenario.
> 
> Not that I don't like the soft, slow and sweet times too but there's something very exciting about having someone claim you.


Oh.

Speaking for myself.....ick. That would just make me mad.


----------



## diwali123

Is it hot in here? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Trenton said:


> I have a totally unpopular opinion on this and women and men are going to swear I'm on drugs or boring but neither of those are true. I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.
> 
> Weird though because there are a lot of alternatives that do not include physically hurting someone to represent raw passion.


Orgasm from hair pulling? wha?? LOL well Im missing out then.

The longer I'm on Tam the more I realize just how tough it is to get me to orgasm compared to many...


----------



## QuestioningMyMarriage

Pulling hair isn't about hurting or pain. It would be strongly guiding your partner. The hand has to be low, at the back of the head, with no room between the hand and the head. So no loose hair floating around - the hand is holding hair and is firmly touching the scalp. The context would be pulling her head back so you can kiss her.

Oh boy, I think I need to go take a cold shower.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Trenton said:


> Righto Me Too!


it's like "oooh my man whispered in my ear the other night and I came all over the place"


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Trenton said:


> I have a totally unpopular opinion on this and women and men are going to swear I'm on drugs or boring but neither of those are true. I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.
> 
> Weird though because there are a lot of alternatives that do not include physically hurting someone to represent raw passion.


I was thinking the same thing. These women who say they like it only do because they are socially conditioned into thinking men want a sexually submissive woman that they can physically overpower. And men are the same way, conditioned to want to exert physical dominance over women to prove how "manly" they are.

I think many men would be intimidated by women like myself, and perhaps Trenton. My thought is, treat me with anything less that total respect and I'll kick your teeth in.


----------



## diwali123

Hmmmm...you are just wrong. But I like biting too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuestioningMyMarriage

Trenton said:


> Said the guy who never had his hair pulled (or have you?!).


I'm a female and I've had my hair pulled before. 

Someone upthread was asking about trying this with his wife so I was trying to expand on it a bit.

I think the main thing is communication. If a man pulls a woman's hair the woman can say if she likes it or not, or if the technique needs to be tweaked.


----------



## Wiserforit

Trenton said:


> I have a totally unpopular opinion on this and women and men are going to swear I'm on drugs or boring but neither of those are true. I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.


You aren't on drugs, just lacking in granting understanding to others.

I don't want to kiss other men or do S&M with my wife or have my butt hole touched or get off on people's feet, etc. But I don't say people that do are faking it.

Pulling hair is hardly surprising as a turn-on. Rape fantasies are surprisingly common. The third leading fantasy among women, apparently. There are women who want more than just play-acting - they want to be treated roughly. 

Not my cup of tea, but if others are into that, I accept it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I was thinking the same thing. These women who say they like it only do because they are socially conditioned into thinking men want a sexually submissive woman that they can physically overpower. And men are the same way, conditioned to want to exert physical dominance over women to prove how "manly" they are.
> 
> I think many men would be intimidated by women like myself, and perhaps Trenton. My thought is, treat me with anything less that total respect and I'll kick your teeth in.


hmmm well I can see both sides of it.When SO shows a more dominant attitude sexually,I find it attractive.I also find it attractive when he's more submissive and shy.

I don't see the hair pulling thing as gender specific on the domination track.I happen to enjoy wrapping my fingers in SO's curls and pulling his head toward my lower half as much as I enjoy when he wraps his hands in my hair and pulls my head back to kiss me on the neck. 

Personally,I don't consider hair pulling as a respect issue.

As far as social conditioning, I don't think any of us should assume we know why people like what they like when it comes to sex.
Saying women only tell the man they like it when they really don't sort of takes away from women in general. makes it seem like we're too weak minded to be honest regarding what we like vs what we don't like. using myself as an example, if I didn't like SO giving that gentle pull on my hair for aggressive kisses or whatever...he wouldn't be allowed to do it.


----------



## Disenchanted

I think any woman who says she doesn't like to be physically dominated by a man has never been attracted to a man to the degree to want such a thing. 

I would never do this to a woman who was giving me duty sex or anything like that.

I would do it for a woman who was animalistically attracted to me and wanted me to _take her_. Emphasis on animalistically.

Perhaps some of you ladies have never felt that way.

Sorry!


----------



## diwali123

I don't equate it with rape. Not sure what the connection is there? 
It takes a LOT for my head to hurt when my hair is pulled. It really doesn't hurt, it's just a different sensation, like grabbing any other body part. It's not like I can't get away or something. People read way too much into what other people like. 

Yesterday I had a horrific migraine and I was actually pulling the hair at the base of my neck, somehow it stretched out the muscles and did something to relieve the pain. Maybe I was trying to rape myself. I'm so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Disenchanted said:


> I think any woman who says she doesn't like to be physically dominated by a man has never been attracted to a man to the degree to want such a thing.
> 
> I would never do this to a woman who was giving me duty sex or anything like that.
> 
> I would do it for a woman who was animalistically attracted to me and wanted me to take her. Emphasis on animalistically.
> 
> Perhaps some of you ladies have never felt that way.
> 
> Sorry!


This isn't necessarily true.A lot of factors go into what turns a woman on and depending on what she has been through in her life,having a man "take her" may be horribly scary and vile. Doesn't matter how attracted she is to him.


----------



## Disenchanted

diwali123 said:


> Hmmmm...you are just wrong. But I like biting too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG my upper body looks like it was attacked by a wild band of pygmies.

There has even been blood involved in some of my recent escapades, and it wasn't hers.


----------



## Disenchanted

ScarletBegonias said:


> This isn't necessarily true.A lot of factors go into what turns a woman on and depending on what she has been through in her life,having a man "take her" may be horribly scary and vile. Doesn't matter how attracted she is to him.


I don't disagree with anything you've said here.

It isn't n_ecessarily_ true, but often it is.


----------



## Disenchanted

As far as the rape thing goes, see my earlier post about choking.

I don't have rape fantasies, but have been with many women who wanted to be choked till near unconsciousness.

It isn't even rare.


----------



## diwali123

Kind of funny though, I've seen it many times on here that when a woman does like BDSM stuff people say its because she's was abused. 
Stop the judging and start accepting. I think maybe people are afraid they are missing something so they try to diminish what other people report? See it a lot. As in: women don't squirt, your man can't have an above average penis, you can't possibly like that, if you do it's because you have childhood issues, you aren't really having multiple O's, you just want attention. 

Yeah I do draw the line at blood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Disenchanted said:


> I think any woman who says she doesn't like to be physically dominated by a man has never been attracted to a man to the degree to want such a thing.
> 
> I would never do this to a woman who was giving me duty sex or anything like that.
> 
> I would do it for a woman who was animalistically attracted to me and wanted me to _take her_. Emphasis on animalistically.
> 
> Perhaps some of you ladies have never felt that way.
> 
> Sorry!



ROFL, well of course I've never wanted to be treated like an animal....and never have come across a man who wanted to treat me like one. I think it's safer for everyone concerned if such a man and I were never to meet. 
I demand respect in a relationship, and I give as good as I get.

As far as I'm concerned rape fantasies aren't so much about a woman actually wanting a man to physically dominate her, but rather to have someone take away control and responsibility for her sexual response. In our society, a woman's sexuality is still a dichotomy of good and evil. Some women are so repressed that they just want to get off and have it be someone else's fault.

The idea is anathema to me and actually makes me feel faintly nauseated.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I was thinking the same thing. These women who say they like it only do because they are socially conditioned into thinking men want a sexually submissive woman that they can physically overpower. And men are the same way, conditioned to want to exert physical dominance over women to prove how "manly" they are.


So it is not possible that there are women that actually enjoy it? I was scolded in another thread about assuming that a women does not know what she actually wants, yet you and Trenton now seem to imply this is actually the case.

_Edit_ - I will also add that if we want to prevent social conditioning, it requires acceptance of things that we personally would not like. That I don't like something does not mean that someone else cannot like it. To insinuate that something is wrong with someone in that situation seems like just a different social conditioning.



> I think many men would be intimidated by women like myself, and perhaps Trenton. My thought is, treat me with anything less that total respect and I'll kick your teeth in.


It it is not clear to me that it is automatically disrespectful.


----------



## diwali123

I think the choking thing is like sutoerotic asphyxiation. Minus the scarf. Not into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

diwali123 said:


> Yeah I do draw the line at blood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, 100% guaranteed to get me out of the bed.


----------



## Pandakiss

diwali123 said:


> Hmmmm...you are just wrong. But I like biting too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



yes..hair pulling and biting....

i dont hit the big "O" from having my hair pulled, but it gets me to the edge fast. to me, if we arent having a lovey dovey moment...i cant see not having my hair pulled, or love bites, my ass slapped, my hips grabbed, my arms [lovingly] held over my head....

i like to be shown, you are sooo into me, that it makes you do crazy things, like a bite a little too hard, or a gentle caress turns into a grab...show me you are in "want" and "need" of me.

but its JMO.


----------



## diwali123

Some men like to be bitten and choked. Were they conditioned by society?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I was thinking the same thing. These women who say they like it only do because they are socially conditioned into thinking men want a sexually submissive woman that they can physically overpower. And men are the same way, conditioned to want to exert physical dominance over women to prove how "manly" they are.
> 
> I think many men would be intimidated by women like myself, and perhaps Trenton. My thought is, treat me with anything less that total respect and I'll kick your teeth in.


:scratchhead:

I certainly disagree. In my work life, I am a very assertive and empowered woman who has a lot of control. SOooo.... I find it very sexy and it turns me on in the bedroom to turn that off and turn over that control. 

I also am extremely attracted to that very 'manly' man image - the guy that makes all the decisions and takes charge.

My hubby likes the fact that I am an intelligent, well-educated, well-spoken woman outside the bedroom and we can have great conversations, debates, etc. It just happens that I feel confident enough in myself and trust him enough to turn over that control completely. It's freakin' hot in my books.

That said, I don't make assumptions about why other women prefer vanilla sex. I understand that it works for them. To be clear, I never stated that hair-pulling = orgasm. Simply that I like it as part of the repertoire. :smthumbup:


----------



## Disenchanted

I agree with Panda above.

I've turned a woman on a lot by literally ripping her clothing off of her because my lust was uncontainable.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Pandakiss said:


> i like to be shown, you are sooo into me...show me you are in "want" and "need" of me.
> 
> but its JMO.


I like that


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Tall Average Guy said:


> So it is not possible that there are women that actually enjoy it? I was scolded in another thread about assuming that a women does not know what she actually wants, yet you and Trenton now seem to imply this is actually the case.
> 
> 
> 
> It it is not clear to me that it is automatically disrespectful.


It is an act of aggression and dominance. The scalp holds hundreds of thousands of nerve endings...hair pulling is *supposed* to hurt, it's how our heads protect our brains from potential injury. In every fight I've been in there's been hair pulling (stupid girl fights...) because it HURTS and IMMOBILIZES a person. Short of ripping the hair from your scalp, you can't get away. So other than BDSM, why would a woman want that? Men do it because it is primal and keeps the woman in her place...makes him the aggressor and he can get off without her trying to move around or participate or anything...just take what he wants, like the other poster said. And this may all play into rape fantasies that some women have, but there is a social reason why those are so common and it's nothing to do with the actual sensations of actually being raped.


----------



## diwali123

"Short of ripping the hair from your scalp, you can't get away"
Seriously? His balls are right there. You would find a way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy

LadyOfTheLake said:


> It is an act of aggression and dominance. The scalp holds hundreds of thousands of nerve endings...hair pulling is *supposed* to hurt, it's how our heads protect our brains from potential injury. In every fight I've been in there's been hair pulling (stupid girl fights...) because it HURTS and IMMOBILIZES a person. Short of ripping the hair from your scalp, you can't get away. So other than BDSM, why would a woman want that? Men do it because it is primal and keeps the woman in her place...makes him the aggressor and he can get off without her trying to move around or participate or anything...just take what he wants, like the other poster said. And this may all play into rape fantasies that some women have, but there is a social reason why those are so common and it's nothing to do with the actual sensations of actually being raped.


I have no idea, but apparently some do. I disagree with your interpretation of why men do it, particularly that she can't participate. That you don't like it or want it to occur to you does not mean that others can't enjoy it.

You would just use a different social conditioning to install your version of what is acceptable. I fail to see how this is an improvement.


----------



## Wiserforit

diwali123 said:


> Stop the judging and start accepting.


It's no different from bigotry against gays or anything else.

I'm not gay, therefore nobody can be. They are gay because of a childhood trauma. Something wrong with them. It can't just be the way they are wired. They are pretending to be gay. Etc.

A common meme for women is digging their nails into the guys back and leaving deep marks. Is this an act of dominance? I don't know what it is, don't care, and it isn't for me but some people apparently like it.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

Trenton said:


> Oh haha! Sorry about that!
> 
> The position kind of doesn't breed communication. If you're in the moment and about to be thrust into a position of submission, it kills the mood in my brain to be like, "Ow! Ow! Ow!"
> 
> It's cool though. Women are conditioned to do all sorts of things for man's pleasure and they tend to adjust with the times.
> 
> For example, the waxing thread. I don't get that one either. Not one bit.


Are women not capable of communicating? My wife has been very clear when something is not working, including if it is painful. Yeah, maybe it slows things down for a second, but we adjust and started back up.

You seem to suggest that if a woman says to pull their hair, don't do so because they really don't mean what they say. Not sure I get that.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trenton said:


> *Women are conditioned to do all sorts of things for man's pleasure *and they tend to adjust with the times.
> 
> For example, the waxing thread. I don't get that one either. Not one bit.


I kinda find that a bit insulting to be honest. While I understand that YOU don't like it - I don't find a reason why you don't or try to assume things about you or your background. When I ask my hubby to do or try different things, it may not be something that brings HIM pleasure but brings ME pleasure (like this). Bottom line is - *I like it.* To turn it into a societal brainwash is basically trying to say I'm incapable of determining my own thoughts, wants and needs.

It's the same reason that Baskin Robbins makes 31 flavors, because I might like one flavor that you abhor. 

I am not 'conditioned' - I like certain things that you don't. That's ok. 

I don't like waxing because it's painful for me- I don't find it offensive or demeaning if another woman does it.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

Trenton said:


> TAG:
> 
> This is totally my bias. I have no idea if it's actually true when I say it. I just can't imagine it myself but there are a lot of things I can imagine.
> 
> They could be telling the truth, they could think they are telling the truth due to conditioning or they could be lying. There's really only three choices.
> 
> I obviously have no idea.
> 
> All I can say is simple logic tells me that pulling of hair while thrusting penis inside vagina does not equal magic cumming for me.
> 
> We're all different so maybe I'm just whack.
> 
> But I have seen time and time again, situations where women will do some crazy a$$ **** and pretend to love it all in the name of attraction to the opposite sex.


Fair enough. I do appreciate that you recognize that it may be your bias.

My bias in this area is that people are all over the map. What works for you is different than what works for me which is different than what works for the next poster. So while I might not be interested in doing something, I am loathe to suggest that their enjoyment is not real or legitimate.


----------



## diwali123

I wouldn't say it's bigotry, that's a bit harsh. 

But like I said earlier, when I have a bad migraine sometimes I turn my head and pull the bottom of my hair in the back to relieve the pain. So I'm not sure what that exactly means? I like to dominate myself? I think some people are just too tender headed to get into it. 

Anyone heard of the aquatic ape theory? Basically states that humans evolved to standing in and near water. Part of it is that we are the only primate who has long hair, partly to give kids/babies something to hold onto in the water. This is supposedly why women's hair grows like crazy during pregnancy. I could probably tow my daughter in the water with my hair and it wouldn't hurt. 
But then there are people who can't have someone else comb their hair without crying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Trenton said:


> What I am saying is that there is also a chance that some women claim to love it and really don't.


I can definitely agree with this.


----------



## Wiserforit

Trenton said:


> Women are conditioned to do all sorts of things for man's pleasure and they tend to adjust with the times.


The irony here is that the people using the "social conditioning" meme are precisely the ones repeating the social conditioning meme.

Since the 1960's the social conditioning has been exactly the opposite of what you are implying: not for women to serve men, but to instead treat serving men with contempt (as you are) and to go out of our way to frame every little thing as men being guilty of oppressing women.


----------



## diwali123

I can't imagine marrying a man I'm not attracted to then having duty sex every month. I can't imagine only having vanilla sex or laying there like a dead fish. And yet evidence is presented to me everyday on this site that apparently many many women are like that. And I do judge them secretly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

Thanks Trenton - that's fair. 

For me - I like a wide array of flavors on the sexual buffet (with hubby of course) so taking a walk on the 'wilder' side for me is fun. 

I can also say that I would not feel this comfortable or trusting with a partner that I was not in a long-term, committed relationship. We are clear to communicate when we like/dislike/love/hate things that are or have happened, what we want more of, etc. If I didn't feel that trust in my partner, I would never feel open to some of these items.


----------



## diwali123

"now we see the violence inherent in the system! Do you see him oppressing me?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

hair pulling dosent have to hurt. it dosent hurt when i brush my hair, but if i caught my hair in the car door it would.

same thing. if my husband was caressing my hair, and as we were having sex, just suddenly, he lost himself in the moment, and pulled a little...its awesome to know i have that affect on my husband after 20 years. sometimes NIN "closer" comes to mind..."I wanna fvck you like an animal"...and "you being me closer to god"...love those lines.


we are safe, he woudnt do anything to hurt me out of spite or cruelty or be mean about it, he dosent judge me and make me feel like "less than", because i like this or that in bed. we have years of trust built up, that allows us to bite, or grab, and be lustful in the moment...and then later laugh and eat and drink together, even though just minutes before, we totally had a lust fulled 30 minutes with biting, pulling, grabbing, scratching. thats the best.


----------



## Disenchanted

Well all I can say is that the _majority_ of women I have been with enjoy it, to the point of preemptively requesting it.

Do I care? Not really. Could easily do with or without.

Dom woman in bed? Yeah, about as likely as me hooking up with a feminist.


BLECH


----------



## Wiserforit

Trenton said:


> We all speak from experience Wiseforit. Might as well face it. I'm not saying that there is not a chance that some women love it. What I am saying is that there is also a chance that some women claim to love it and really don't.


It's interesting to watch someone who cannot bring themselves to say "some women love it". 

It will be phrased in a convoluted double-negative that avoids the acknowledgement.

"Some women love it" is not the same thing as "I'm not saying there is not a chance that some women love it". The first acknowledges it is a fact. The second does not. 


*diwali123* the term bigotry is correct. It can be extreme, in the form of racism, or it can simply be stubborness to accept views different from your own.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> I can't imagine marrying a man I'm not attracted to then having duty sex every month. I can't imagine only having vanilla sex or laying there like a dead fish. And yet evidence is presented to me everyday on this site that apparently many many women are like that. And I do judge them secretly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's totally not PC to judge people.....but we ALL do it. Some just don't hide it very well.


----------



## diwali123

Well I don't judge vanilla people. Just the people who marry and then act like a dead fish. I just don't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

I know a woman who probably doesn't like to have her hair pulled:


----------



## diwali123

Oh I bet she does....haven't you seen Exit to Eden????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> Well I don't judge vanilla people. Just the people who marry and then act like a dead fish. I just don't get it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't either. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't do it. If I didn't want to do it, I wouldn't do it. So no dead fishes from me....

But that too can play into that social construct of what women see as being expected from them. I don't really know...that is so far outside the realm of what I would do, I can't really wrap my head around it.


----------



## diwali123

Maybe it's their own valid form of sexuality. Let's call it "bait and deadfishism." let's respect it, they can't help it. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Can someone please post a pic of Rosie in her bondage outfit???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> Can someone please post a pic of Rosie in her bondage outfit???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

Wow, this thread was fun and good until that.............


----------



## diwali123

Ha you brought it up. 

Post a pic of Dana delaney in her outfit to make it all better. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

Some things cannot be unseen. :-(


----------



## diwali123

That's such a weird movie. Various scenes of hotness and then Rosie o'donnell and Dan Ackroyd. I'm surprised Anne rice didn't kill one of them.

Can't post it on my phone but I did remember there's a Dana nude scene and it's online. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy

diwali123 said:


> That's such a weird movie. Various scenes of hotness and then Rosie o'donnell and Dan Ackroyd. I'm surprised Anne rice didn't kill one of them.
> 
> Can't post it on my phone but I did remember there's a Dana nude scene and it's online.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I seem to recall it involving butter and cinnamon. But as you noted, it requires getting through Rosie and Dan first.


----------



## diwali123

Yeah that was the new Orleans part.  
I watched that with a friend of mine and her h came in right around that part and so generously offered to take it back the next day. You doing that with your left hand or right?haha.
Oh the fully naked scene was by the pool I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit

Trenton said:


> I said it's possible that some women love it, dorkus sparticus.
> 
> Why would I make it a fact when I'm not sure if it is?


You are not in charge of what are facts.

That's what is so interesting about it. Thinking that you are.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Wiserforit said:


> You are not in charge of what are facts.
> 
> That's what is so interesting about it. Thinking that you are.


She said she wasn't sure if it was or it wasn't....she never said she was in charge of the facts..


In cases like this, the "facts" suffer from much subjectivity. You may assert that woman DO enjoy having their hair pulled as a fact whereas I can say that they may only enjoy it due to social conditioning. Due to the fact that they think they are pleasing a man sexually by their presumed submissiveness. Who is right? Likely neither as each woman is a fact unto herself. 
Rather than facts, what we have are perceptions. And my perception is my reality...


----------



## Disenchanted

If all women didn't like dominant men I would still be a virgin, just sayin'


----------



## TCSRedhead

Just an observation:

I have stated I LIKE this behavior in a sexual fashion.

Lady and Trenton state they do NOT like this behavior, at all.

I can state very simply that some women like this and some women do not without any caveats.

Why is that the two of you cannot say that some women like it, only that some women may pretend to like it due to social conditioning?

How would it make you feel if I stated that some women only pretend to like to because they're afraid of other's perception of them? 

FFS - why do women have to tear other women down or make them feel that their sexual preferences outside of vanilla can only be because societal pressure demands or because they must have been abused? 

Can't I have my own wants/needs because I LIKE it? Because I enjoy driving my husband to a sexual frenzy?


----------



## Tall Average Guy

LadyOfTheLake said:


> She said she wasn't sure if it was or it wasn't....she never said she was in charge of the facts..
> 
> 
> In cases like this, the "facts" suffer from much subjectivity. You may assert that woman DO enjoy having their hair pulled as a fact whereas I can say that they may only enjoy it due to social conditioning. Due to the fact that they think they are pleasing a man sexually by their presumed submissiveness. Who is right? Likely neither as each woman is a fact unto herself.
> Rather than facts, what we have are perceptions. And my perception is my reality...


Sure, but that requires you to ignore the statements and reality of actual women. When those "facts" don't match your perception, you seek to socially condition them to match your perception. I fail to see this as progress.


----------



## Disenchanted

TCSRedhead said:


> Just an observation:
> 
> I have stated I LIKE this behavior in a sexual fashion.
> 
> Lady and Trenton state they do NOT like this behavior, at all.
> 
> I can state very simply that some women like this and some women do not without any caveats.
> 
> Why is that the two of you cannot say that some women like it, only that some women may pretend to like it due to social conditioning?
> 
> How would it make you feel if I stated that some women only pretend to like to because they're afraid of other's perception of them?
> 
> FFS - why do women have to tear other women down or make them feel that their sexual preferences outside of vanilla can only be because societal pressure demands or because they must have been abused?
> 
> Can't I have my own wants/needs because I LIKE it? Because I enjoy driving my husband to a sexual frenzy?


It's called man hating feminism.

Like Rosie the dom b!tch.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trenton said:


> Does liking a dominant man have to equate to having your hair pulled?


No - different strokes for different folks.

There are all sorts of stops on the dominant/submissive train route. None of them are right/wrong/offensive/demeaning if BOTH parties consent and both parties ENJOY.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

TCSRedhead said:


> Just an observation:
> 
> I have stated I LIKE this behavior in a sexual fashion.
> 
> Lady and Trenton state they do NOT like this behavior, at all.
> 
> I can state very simply that some women like this and some women do not without any caveats.
> 
> Why is that the two of you cannot say that some women like it, only that some women may pretend to like it due to social conditioning?
> 
> How would it make you feel if I stated that some women only pretend to like to because they're afraid of other's perception of them?
> 
> FFS - why do women have to tear other women down or make them feel that their sexual preferences outside of vanilla can only be because societal pressure demands or because they must have been abused?
> 
> Can't I have my own wants/needs because I LIKE it? Because I enjoy driving my husband to a sexual frenzy?





> How would it make you feel if I stated that some women only pretend to like to because they're afraid of other's perception of them?


I'd agree with you!!! That is exactly what I think. 

There is nothing wrong with preferences outside of vanilla, afaic. So long as everyone is treated fairly, respectfully and with integrity.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Disenchanted said:


> It's called man hating feminism.
> 
> Like Rosie the dom b!tch.


feminisim doesn't = man hating

Why does a woman wanting to be treated as an equal, with respect and honor, get equated with man hating?


As for dominance....I wouldn't even go so far as to say I am dominant and DH submissive. I just have the attitude of expecting a certain level of respect and dignity. The same amount I freely give him.


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> I have a totally unpopular opinion on this and women and men are going to swear I'm on drugs or boring but neither of those are true. I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.
> 
> Weird though because there are a lot of alternatives that do not include physically hurting someone to represent raw passion.


You can only speak for yourself and what is even worse is that you are saying that because others are different they must be lying.

I LOVE it when he takes me, I breath differently, it is exciting, I feel totally safe with him. You cannot speak for anyone but yourself on this issue.


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> feminisim doesn't = man hating


Exactly, which is why I used both words!

To imply that a woman would pretend to enjoy something due to "cultural conditioning" of this sort is to say that such a woman is actually lying and only trying to appease men, who in such an instance would obviously be wrong in making such a woman lie in such a manner. 

The man hating part comes in by the false accusation of "social conditioning" when what is really meant (IMO) is "what men want".

I've never asked a woman if I could pull on her hair, or choke her, or suspend her from the bed in one of my arms, or pin her arms back, or pin her legs back, or throw her around like a rag doll in bed, or completely immobilize her, or rip her clothes off, or any of the other million dominant moves that happen during passionate courting and sex.


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I'd agree with you!!! That is exactly what I think.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with preferences outside of vanilla, afaic. So long as everyone is treated fairly, respectfully and with integrity.


Now that I've bent it one way, let's try to amend that to:

I think some women like it and some women pretend NOT to like it because they're afraid of what people will think?

Why can you not accept that I (and quite a number of other women posting here) actually LIKE it? Not that we pretend to, or are 'conditioned' to but actually ENJOY it.

Is there something about that as a rule that makes you uncomfortable to admit? In both your posting and Trenton's, you're both unwilling to actually assert that as a fact. 

I'll say it here - I love, love, love having my man take complete and utter charge of me in the bedroom, up to and including pulling my hair?


----------



## Holland

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I was thinking the same thing. These women who say they like it only do because they are socially conditioned into thinking men want a sexually submissive woman that they can physically overpower. And men are the same way, conditioned to want to exert physical dominance over women to prove how "manly" they are.
> 
> I think many men would be intimidated by women like myself, and perhaps Trenton. My thought is, treat me with anything less that total respect and I'll kick your teeth in.


And same, but you are assuming that because other people like different things to you that there is no respect. 

Mr H is 100% respectful to me as I am to him.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Pandakiss said:


>


GET. OUT. Is that a Cobra AND Decepticon jacket!?!?!?

WANT!!!


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> feminisim doesn't = man hating
> 
> Why does a woman wanting to be treated as an equal, with respect and honor, get equated with man hating?
> 
> 
> As for dominance....I wouldn't even go so far as to say I am dominant and DH submissive. I just have the attitude of expecting a certain level of respect and dignity. The same amount I freely give him.


This will probably get taken the wrong way but I don't want to be treated as an equal. I wanted to be treated like a woman.

I want to be treated as more in some ways and less in other ways. I am not the same as a man, nor do I want to be perceived that way. I like having a big, strong, manly man to open doors, pickle jars and who can fix things around the house. I like to wear an apron in the kitchen and make him his favorite foods. I don't see any of this as less - I see it as complementary. 

For instance, if we were both to take the same physical test, he would out do me every time. If we were both tasked with something nurturing, I would come out on top in that regard. I love being different from my partner - I think that is what makes it work. I honor and respect him as a man, he honors and respects me as a woman.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

TCSRedhead said:


> I'll say it here - I love, love, love having my man take complete and utter charge of me in the bedroom, up to and including pulling my hair?


See, this is where I see evidence of social conditioning. The same would never be said by a man, unless he was seen to be into some sort of kink. Why would a woman want to give over bodily integrity to a man? Because we as woman are conditioned to be submissive? Because men want to be dominant? Because women are searching for male approval? 

And as for saying that women have been victims of social conditioning being anti woman, that is not true at all. All of our morals and values are the products of social engineering to one degree or another. Most just aren't aware of it. Men are victims as well. But for the purpose of this discussion, we are focused on women and how they are affected.


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> Oh haha! Sorry about that!
> 
> The position kind of doesn't breed communication. If you're in the moment and about to be thrust into a position of submission, it kills the mood in my brain to be like, "Ow! Ow! Ow!"
> 
> It's cool though. Women are conditioned to do all sorts of things for man's pleasure and they tend to adjust with the times.
> 
> For example, the waxing thread. I don't get that one either. Not one bit.


You make it sound like us other women are stupid twits that can't have our own thoughts.

I am a very strong, independent woman. I have my own thoughts, I get my twat waxed because I choose to do it, I like a bit of hair pulling because it feels good to me. I love it when he takes me because it feels amazing to me.

I make all these decisions in my little old head, all by myself, for myself just as you do in your life.Just because you make different choices does not mean you are smarter, more in control of your life than me or a better woman.


----------



## diwali123

I was way into the women's studies brand of feminism in college and I finally figured out much of what they were calling feminism was actually about lesbian rights. The whole "I don't need a man" thing is mentally followed by "she needs a woman." 
I got sick of it. If you want to have a lesbian movement, call it that. But some of us like men in our lives. 

I'm more a fan of sex positive feminism. It's a lot more fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> See, this is where I see evidence of social conditioning. The same would never be said by a man, unless he was seen to be into some sort of kink. Why would a woman want to give over bodily integrity to a man? Because we as woman are conditioned to be submissive? Because men want to be dominant? Because women are searching for male approval?
> 
> And as for saying that women have been victims of social conditioning being anti woman, that is not true at all. All of our morals and values are the products of social engineering to one degree or another. Most just aren't aware of it. Men are victims as well. But for the purpose of this discussion, we are focused on women and how they are affected.


It's actually a hormonal reaction.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

waiting in bed for SO to get here...maybe he'll pull my hair today.or maybe I'll spank him and make him my plaything. either way it's sure to be a great night 

happily I dont have to worry about lack of respect or worry about losing my equality in the relationship


----------



## TCSRedhead

I can assure you, this is no social conditioning. 

Just because it isn't how you think or feel, doesn't mean that I'm socially conditioned to feel that way. 

That's like thinking that people that enjoy vanilla sex only are sexually repressed.

I am open minded enough to prescribe to the Baskin Robbins 31 flavor rule - we have different flavors to appeal to different palates.

And, to answer your question, why is 'kink' a bad thing? 

What is immoral about what happens sexually between my husband/partner and I? 

I had answered this before but I'll answer this again: I exert a lot of control in my profession and am very different at work than I am at home. There is something very relaxing and freeing to turn it all over and give that control over to him. 

I have dated the men who view equals, prefer the vanilla approach, etc. I didn't enjoy it. I want a strong partner - I met, fell in love with and married a man who can and does take charge and I LOVE it. 

That doesn't make me any less of a person or partner in his eyes. 

Now, please open your mind to accept that I am capable, of sound mind and boy, and intelligent enough to figure out what I like (and not that I have to be socially conditioned) as I have been so with your views (even though they aren't mine).

Anything less than that is insulting to me and other women who enjoy this.

Thank you!


----------



## diwali123

he was seen to be into some sort of kink. Why would a woman want to give over bodily integrity to a man

That's kind of the nature of sex isn't it? Unless you are on top all the time he has some power over you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> GET. OUT. Is that a Cobra AND Decepticon jacket!?!?!?
> 
> WANT!!!



i was waiting for someone to notice....yep. ive had it for a few years now...you should see my husbands. we wear them out together once in a while.

i got it from hottopic. they did carry a transformers one and an capt america one too. pretty much the same design, just different colors.

i would start checking when iron man comes out, i know they are doing another capt america, and avengers...they MIGHT bring back the jacket.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I guess I see feminism as different - I see it as women having freedom and choices to be what/who they want to be, at work, in the bedroom, in their relationship, etc. Clearly, we think differently. 

So, some women want to be vanilla. That's ok in your eyes.

Some women want to be rocky road with whipped cream and a few cherries. That isn't ok - it's social conditioning?

And to think, I'm not even in to the hardcore movement and this is making you twitch. I'd hate to see your reaction to someone truly in to some of the scenes.


----------



## Holland

Social conditioning is being thrown around a fair bit, seems to be a cover for judging those that think and live differently.

You know some of us just like to do what feels good and what comes naturally.

I am able to work it out if I am being treated respectfully or disrespectfully. Both of us have equal say in our relationship and in the bedroom.
We are both free to say yes or no, more, had enough, that feels great, that hurts, do this to me, what do you want me to do to you.

I have never stopped to think "I will do this because it what society expects me to do".


----------



## diwali123

I have never stopped to think "I will do this because it what society expects me to do".

Lol. That would be so hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

diwali123 said:


> he was seen to be into some sort of kink. Why would a woman want to give over bodily integrity to a man
> 
> That's kind of the nature of sex isn't it? Unless you are on top all the time he has some power over you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Even when she's on top I am still completely in physical control of her.

All male/female vaginal sex is male dominant, like it or not.


----------



## Holland

> I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.


But the above is what you said trenton. You all but accused a whole gender of lying. You have no proof, no facts just an accusation based on your own life experiences.


----------



## Disenchanted

Any woman who denies the oxytocin hormone response is lying.

All the man hating feminism in the world will never make void the facts of evolutionary biology.

A Unique Female Stress Response: Tend-and-Befriend

Only social conditioning would cause someone to deny this reality, to say it is social conditioning is reversing cause and effect.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trenton said:


> People very rarely take action thinking as you typed, "I will do this because it what society expects me to do."
> 
> That's why social conditioning is so grand, it's quiet marketing that we don't even know is happening to us and we tend to like and see the world based upon that conditioning.
> 
> That's Cultural Relativism.


So to that end, you don't like having your hair pulled due to social conditioning telling you that you're being demeaned if you do like it?


----------



## diwali123

I'd disagree with you dis but I hurt your brain too much today....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> People very rarely take action thinking as you typed, "I will do this because it what society expects me to do."
> 
> That's why social conditioning is so grand, it's quiet marketing that we don't even know is happening to us and we tend to like and see the world based upon that conditioning.
> 
> That's Cultural Relativism.


Only if you are mindless which you seem to think the rest of us are. 

Me, well it is simple, like most parts of my life I do what feels good and makes me happy. Nothing to do with social conditioning at all.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

TCSRedhead said:


> I guess I see feminism as different - I see it as women having freedom and choices to be what/who they want to be, at work, in the bedroom, in their relationship, etc. Clearly, we think differently.
> 
> So, some women want to be vanilla. That's ok in your eyes.
> 
> Some women want to be rocky road with whipped cream and a few cherries. That isn't ok - it's social conditioning?
> 
> And to think, I'm not even in to the hardcore movement and this is making you twitch. I'd hate to see your reaction to someone truly in to some of the scenes.


No, I agree with your definition and take it further...freedom from objectification, freedom from sexual abuses and debasement and equality in all relationships.

There are scenes where kink is in and some people are into humiliation and BDSM. That is fine with me. Just so long as such things are understood to be outside the norm. As in, hair pulling. It hurts, its degrading and in my own mind I am certain that the large percentage of women who say they like it only say so to please a man, even if they are unaware of those reasons.


----------



## Disenchanted

diwali123 said:


> I'd disagree with you dis but I hurt your brain too much today....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I might be a little stronger than you think


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> No, I agree with your definition and take it further...freedom from objectification, freedom from sexual abuses and debasement and equality in all relationships.
> 
> There are scenes where kink is in and some people are into humiliation and BDSM. That is fine with me. Just so long as such things are understood to be outside the norm. As in, hair pulling. It hurts, its degrading and in my own mind I am certain that the large percentage of women who say they like it only say so to please a man, even if they are unaware of those reasons.


There was a time in history when a woman would not be able to pass on her genes, possibly not even survive, if she didn't completely submit to the Alpha male who wanted her and killed to have her.

Sorry, but the human body is built this way because it evolved this way (it had to).

Evolutionary biology trumps feminism, sucks right?


----------



## diwali123

Sometimes women get carried away and bend the wrong way and the guy ends up with a "broken" penis. I don't think men are completely in control or that would never happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

Well I'd love to continue but I'm going to go over to my GF's place and have my way with her. All of this talk makes me want to DOMINATE HER.

She's gonna love it.


----------



## Disenchanted

diwali123 said:


> Sometimes women get carried away and bend the wrong way and the guy ends up with a "broken" penis. I don't think men are completely in control or that would never happen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well that is certainly outside of my realm of experience, thank goodness!


----------



## Holland

LadyOfTheLake said:


> No, I agree with your definition and take it further...freedom from objectification, freedom from sexual abuses and debasement and equality in all relationships.
> 
> There are scenes where kink is in and some people are into humiliation and BDSM. That is fine with me. Just so long as such things are understood to be outside the norm. As in, hair pulling. It hurts, its degrading and in my own mind I am certain that the large percentage of women who say they like it only say so to please a man, even if they are unaware of those reasons.


I am certain that a large percentage of women would not like a random stranger coming up to them and pulling their hair. It may well hurt and would be an invasion of one's privacy, body and boundaries.

But no one here has any facts, you cannot simply make sweeping statements like a large percentage of women are lying about what they like in the privacy of their bedroom. 

You may not understand something or like it yourself but to say that others that live differently are either lying or being brainwashed by social conditioning is very small minded.


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> No, I agree with your definition and take it further...freedom from objectification, freedom from sexual abuses and debasement and equality in all relationships.
> 
> There are scenes where kink is in and some people are into humiliation and BDSM. That is fine with me. Just so long as such things are understood to be outside the norm. As in, hair pulling. It hurts, its degrading and in my own mind I am certain that the large percentage of women who say they like it only say so to please a man, even if they are unaware of those reasons.


I am going to assume that you don't realize how insulting you are being to me and other women on this thread and that it's unintentional. Because the other option is to really be offended and quite honestly, I have other things to do with my time. 

Clearly the very rare exceptions are the ones who made it here and we're just too dumb and brainwashed to do anything else with our lives. 

I think I need to go back to the kitchen, take off my shoes and stockings and bake some bread or something. Not because I like to but because it's expected, right?


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trenton said:


> I said the rest of you are mindless? Mmmm no I didn't.
> 
> I think we're affected and influenced by our environment. You disagree?


So to that end, you don't like having your hair pulled due to social conditioning telling you that you're being demeaned if you do like it?


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> I am typing for myself and I'm sharing my perspective and how I came to it. You're doing the same. I didn't say that if women say they enjoy it they MUST be lying. I said that it's possible they are lying.
> 
> D*o you really care as to whether I, or others here, believe that you LOVE it when he takes you, that you breath differently, that it is exciting and you feel totally safe with him?*
> 
> You either do or you don't.


I could not care less. But you are making statements based on nothing but air. So now we have a situation where I make a statement to the contrary, that I love something you say women do not like. So your response is to be demeaning, very interesting.

So are you here simply to belittle other women?


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> I said the rest of you are mindless? Mmmm no I didn't.
> 
> I think we're affected and influenced by our environment. You disagree?


No I don't disagree but it is totally dependent on what is being discussed. 

I also think that there are no absolutes when it comes to pretty much any subject. What is annoying here is the accusation that a whole gender is not only lying but being too stupid to have their own minds and be able to decide what they do and do not like.


----------



## Disenchanted

Trenton said:


> It simply hurts and I don't cum.


I can see you haven't had the pleasure of this done properly.

It should pretty much never hurt.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trenton said:


> LOL
> 
> No. It simply hurts and I don't cum.
> 
> Wearing heels hurts as well from time to time, especially if walking a lot, but the pay off in how I feel about it cancels out the physical pain.
> 
> So I get how one can overcome pain if it has a larger payoff than the pain overall.
> 
> This is why I get how it can be possible and won't say it's not, but I don't get it because it's not possible for me.


See - it's absurd to you to consider that YOUR viewpoint is due to social conditioning. That's how I feel about mine.

Can we be respectful to ALL viewpoints? That's what I'm asking for in the end. 

As for pain, let's face it, we all have different pain thresholds. I've borne three children but whimper at the idea of waxing.

Hair pulling? Not so much after having long hair that was combed/brushed roughly as a child and then three babies tug on it quite a bit. So, now let me guess - my mom's hair brushing was abusive and I'm reliving it???

I don't even want to guess what the spanking translates in to - LOL!!!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Oh lordy, Trenton. Is it all about extremes? 

I've gotta tell you, I don't have pain with the hair pulling but that's me. Would you like it - don't know, maybe not. That's ok. 

Here's the difference between you and I - I don't think you're small minded or 'conditioned' if you don't enjoy it. It just makes you different from me.

The way I think, different is ok and I can respect that and feel that you're still just as smart, educated and capable as I am of making your own choices.

I wish you felt the same way about my preferences.


----------



## Holland

Again trenton, this is what you said



> I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.


OK you said feign, not lying. Can't see much a difference really. the whole inference is that women lie and are not able to make their own decisions due to social conditioning. 

Each to their own, you like or don't like what I do, that is grand, no problem, all power to both of us.

But because you like or dislike different things to me does not make you a better, more in control woman.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

This thread is frickin awesome. You all know that Trenton gets her hair pulled on a regular basis, right? Lol


----------



## Holland

Sorry trenton I meant "in control" as in reference to deciding what women do and do not want in bed. You said that women feign it and that they do it to please their man.

I am saying that just because a woman has different like to you does not mean she is lying or has handed control of her mind over.

Not sure about your world but in mine I am surrounded by extremely in control women, with their own thoughts and able to be open and honest about all aspects of life.

I can totally see some women feigning or handing control of their minds over but like everything in life this is SOME women, not ALL.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Let me get this straight. Trenton states her *opinion*, a bunch of people disagree with it/insult her and accuse her of not respecting their opinion? The irony here is just jaw dropping.


----------



## diwali123

So if we accept for a moment hypothetically that women who like to have their hair pulled and that sort of thing are being demeaned, what does that say about straight men who like their female partners to do that? 
What about if two women or two men engage? 
I used to have a bf with long hair back in the days when it was cool who liked it. I don't think he felt demeaned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> Which is why I later said it's possible.
> 
> I'm surrounded by all kinds of men and women. I don't know about control and such. I'm not sure I'd want to be surrounded by women or men who are extremely in control though. * I don't know what you're saying in that second to last paragraph.
> *
> I question everything and I'm fairly ambivalent myself. There are a few things I feel sure on but most I leave open to questioning. It makes sense that I'm agnostic.


Just that the women (and men) I know personally are in control of their lives, they have the freedom to make their own minds up and to generally live how they choose. 

I question pretty much everything too even question whether I am agnostic or not (serious about that).


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

George529 said:


> LadyOfTheLake, Trenton, I have a question for you:
> 
> As the father of a teenage daughter, what can I do to keep her from being influenced by these "evil" influences?
> 
> Should I let her know that when she gets older if she meets a man she loves and loves her that under no circumstances is she to enjoy him pulling her hair, or grabbing her passionately and making love, or any kind of play wrestling or ANYTHING that he could do that could be considered "dominance"?
> 
> I'd be very interested to hear how I can better safeguard her from any kind of dominance whatever it may be.



I'd steer her away from ANY man who has the need to behave in that way. Tell her to find a man who loves her for her and not just the sum of her parts, and doesn't need physically dominate her to make himself feel like a "real" man. 

My DH is a trained MMA fighter. We play wrestle, but I am the aggressor. Even though he could break my bones and can bench press more than I weigh....he knows how to restrain himself so that when we play, we play as equals.


----------



## Holland

Trenton said:


> Right, yeah and I'm totally down with that. I absolutely think people are entitled to their opinions and should have the freedom to make their own minds up on what they choose and how they live.
> 
> I simply think that our environment and experience affect us. That's all. It doesn't mean that we're weak or out of control or can't change things, are mindless or can't learn and grow.
> 
> It doesn't mean that I can't accept that you really might enjoy your hair being pulled or even that you enjoying it or feigning it or being repulsed by it would equal the sum of who you are as a person.
> 
> *That's not what I ever intended to type and I didn't think it was what I typed*.


Ok well that is how it came across. 

I agree that environment and experience affects us in all aspects of life. I cannot agree though that social conditioning means that women feign their like of hair pulling.

I had no experience of hair pulling till this relationship, I knew the first time that it felt good and that oh man I liked it. Had never discussed it with any other women, am not big porn watcher so had never seen it there, never heard of it as a part of sex.


----------



## Holland

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I'd steer her away from ANY man who has the need to behave in that way. Tell her to find a man who loves her for her and not just the sum of her parts, and doesn't need physically dominate her to make himself feel like a "real" man.
> 
> *My DH is a trained MMA fighter. We play wrestle, but I am the aggressor. Even though he could break my bones and can bench press more than I weigh....he knows how to restrain himself so that when we play, we play as equals.*


So why can't you see that this is what many here are talking about with hair pulling? No one has said "my man is a complete brute, he hurts me".
Those that do engage with this activity do it with love, respect and boundaries.

Why is your play fighting acceptable because their is respect but hair pulling within a respectful situation is not acceptable?


----------



## diwali123

My question exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trenton said:


> Right, yeah and I'm totally down with that. I absolutely think people are entitled to their opinions and should have the freedom to make their own minds up on what they choose and how they live.
> 
> I simply think that our environment and experience affect us. That's all. It doesn't mean that we're weak or out of control or can't change things, are mindless or can't learn and grow.
> 
> It doesn't mean that I can't accept that you really might enjoy your hair being pulled or even that you enjoying it or feigning it or being repulsed by it would equal the sum of who you are as a person.
> 
> That's not what I ever intended to type and I didn't think it was what I typed.


I'm hoping this comes across as sincere (since we all KNOW how things can get misinterpreted):

I do appreciate the clarification. Many of your posts were really focusing on stating that there were only two classifications - those that didn't like and those that feigned to like. It was also implied that only those who stated that they like it were being affected by their environment. If that wasn't what was meant, it's helpful to have the clarification. 

That said, I would agree that those two classifications do exist as well as the third. :smthumbup:


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I'd steer her away from ANY man who has the need to behave in that way. Tell her to find a man who loves her for her and not just the sum of her parts, and doesn't need physically dominate her to make himself feel like a "real" man.
> 
> My DH is a trained MMA fighter. We play wrestle, but I am the aggressor. Even though he could break my bones and can bench press more than I weigh....he knows how to restrain himself so that when we play, we play as equals.


Here's where you and I definitely differ. The 'need' isn't my husband's - it's what I want and ask for. I am not nor have I ever been a sum of my 'parts' to my husband and this is nothing about his 'need to feel like a real man'. 

I can assure you that even if we decided to stay in vanilla sex-land, he'd never be mistaken for anything but the very assertive man he always has been. :scratchhead:


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Holland said:


> So why can't you see that this is what many here are talking about with hair pulling? No one has said "my man is a complete brute, he hurts me".
> Those that do engage with this activity do it with love, respect and boundaries.
> 
> Why is your play fighting acceptable because their is respect but hair pulling within a respectful situation is not acceptable?


It's different because I am in control, and am the aggressor. If he hurt me, I'd hurt him back and I fight dirty since I'm not trained 

We play as equals. He isn't grabbing a handful of my hair, which would hurt, he isn't immobilizing me by my hair, and he isn't dominating me. I would never allow that. He isn't using me or taking away my personal autonomy.....plenty of reasons its different.


----------



## Holland

LadyOfTheLake said:


> It's different because I am in control, and am the aggressor. If he hurt me, I'd hurt him back and I fight dirty since I'm not trained
> 
> *We play as equals. He isn't grabbing a handful of my hair, which would hurt, he isn't immobilizing me by my hair, and he isn't dominating me. I would never allow that. He isn't using me or taking away my personal autonomy.....plenty of reasons its different*.


And neither is my partner. He is doing something I ask for, I enjoy and is not hurting me. Simple. He is respectful. Full stop.

Anything that two consenting adults do is fine in their world. You don't get to say what you do is acceptable but what others do is not acceptable.


----------



## diwali123

I think you're just tender headed. 
If he's on top of you and holds on to a limb do you feel immobilized?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> It's different because I am in control, and am the aggressor. If he hurt me, I'd hurt him back and I fight dirty since I'm not trained
> 
> We play as equals. He isn't grabbing a handful of my hair, which would hurt, he isn't immobilizing me by my hair, and he isn't dominating me. I would never allow that. He isn't using me or taking away my personal autonomy.....plenty of reasons its different.


See, I have a completely different experience. Grab the whole of my hair, pull it back, looking deep in to my eyes, then kiss me as you he ravages the rest of my body knowing I can't reciprocate, just enjoy the sensations of his hands roaming, teasing and pleasing.

For me, it's about giving over entirely my body, mind and soul without reservation to the man I trust and love, knowing he loves me and would never do anything to harm me. I am his, he worships and protects me above all else. 

Holy heck - it's really warm. I think I need to go home - LOL!!!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> If he's on top of you and holds on to a limb do you feel immobilized?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know....he's never done it. Too much of a size differential for him to be on top of me. But in theory, I can say no I would not allow that.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

George529 said:


> :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> So a guy only does dominant things if he only loves her for her body? Are you kidding me???* Why do you think so many women go for "the bad boy"?* It's because they love assertive dominant men.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being "manly", otherwise he'd be dominant and controlling outside of the bedroom as well.


Daddy issues. Many many women do incredibly stupid things and get with horrible worthless men in order to lash out at their fathers or to get the male attention they never got from their dad's. It is a sad phenomenon in our society.


----------



## diwali123

To each their own. I can't fathom that. 

Can't wait to get out if this stupid car and have fun with my h...no I'm
not driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

We all ended up way out on a tangent from the original post but I'll just say that for me, living in a vanilla sex world without all the spice and variety would just not be an option.

Those are my needs/wants. Fortunately, I am married to a man who loves me and is comfortable with those needs and wants. 

*As a disclaimer, I love my dad - he's a good guy who never beat me or mistreated me.


----------



## Wiserforit

Trenton said:


> I am not saying any women here are lying. I am saying I have a hard time believing it.




Our eyes are watching you contradict yourself repeatedly. 

It's so interesting that you cannot bear to think that these women are telling the truth. Your world view is so dependent on denying it. :scratchhead:

Your accusation of others having no minds of their own isn't an insult whereas observing your repetition of the men-dominating-women meme is? 

Well, the last person on earth to acknowledge anyone could be different from themselves is an extremely closed-minded person so there is no concern for me in convincing you otherwise. I am just having fun watching.


----------



## Holland

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I don't know....he's never done it. Too much of a size differential for him to be on top of me. But in theory, I can say no I would not allow that.


Mr H is a foot taller and 30kgs heavier, it is bliss land when he is on top.

So if I am holding his arms down above his head while I get on top and shag him, am I being disrespectful, dominating him? Or am I doing something I know he enjoys?

And I love my dad too, he is my rock, my world, my friend. Not sure how we got from hair pulling to having daddy issues??


----------



## Pandakiss

LadyOfTheLake said:


> We play as equals. He isn't grabbing a handful of my hair, which would hurt, he isn't immobilizing me by my hair, and he isn't dominating me. I would never allow that. He isn't using me or taking away my personal autonomy.....plenty of reasons its different.



We also play and have sex as equals. That would be real sh!ty if he pinned me down as a way to control me. 

If I was in the kitchen washing dishes and he walked up behind me and grabbed my hair and slammed me on the floor....he would be taking a trip to the ER. (I fight dirty too)

If he does something during sex I didn't want or like, I can say wait a minute, that hurts. Then we make adjustments. 

That's just an ass hole move to keep doing something I didn't like. If he was abusing it to his advantage that would full stop. 

Trenton--
I agree, environment does shape us and have influence on us. Our peers give us ideas and help us form ideas. Esp about sex. 

Being black and growing up in a black community, it's a known known not to touch a black women's hair. So it's never talked about. Only not to do it. 

I was watching Maury and a woman was on with her husband and made mention of the fun things you can do with long hair. Some audience applauded and some touched their hair and shook their heads. This was years after we had been doing things with hair. 

But that's what makes this world go round. Everybody is different.


----------



## diwali123

" Being black and growing up in a black community, it's a known known not to touch a black women's hair. So it's never talked about. Only not to do it."
Is it because pieces might come out that are artificial or because it costs so much to get things sewn in and it would mess it up? 
Is that true even for women who don't have anything extra but their own hair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Pandakiss said:


> We also play and have sex as equals.* That would be real sh!ty if he pinned me down as a way to control me. *
> 
> If I was in the kitchen washing dishes and he walked up behind me and grabbed my hair and slammed me on the floor....he would be taking a trip to the ER. (I fight dirty too)
> 
> That's just an ass hole move to keep doing something I didn't like. If he was abusing it to his advantage that would full stop.
> 
> .


Exactly. That's what I've been saying....it's a move to control a woman. It appears that some women get off on being controlled...whether it's their inborn personality or as a result of social conditioning is something beyond my ability to untangle. I personally feel that it is a result of programming, but others here disagree. 

Holland, the daddy issue tangent arose when George asked why some women like the "bad boy", to which I responded those women who crave male attention will take it from whatever bit of scum happens to offer it and that is a sad result of paternal abandonment.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Hair pulling and digging your nails into his back aren't social conditioning.

I'm usually dominant in the bedroom. Sometimes I like when she's dominant in the bedroom. Sometimes I want rough, raw, sexual combat... pulling hair, digging nails, biting and picking her up and putting her against the wall.

Its faux violence. Aggression lives in a part of the brain called the amygdala which also governs sexual arousal. There is a strong link between the two that is scientifically proven.

Sometimes its nice to be rough. Sometimes its nice to be soft. To each his/her own.


----------



## diwali123

I could be wrong lady, but j get the feeling you really really like being in control in bed. Maybe you are just a Dom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

A little pain releases endorphins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Exactly. That's what I've been saying....it's a move to control a woman. It appears that some women get off on being controlled...whether it's their inborn personality or as a result of social conditioning is something beyond my ability to untangle. I personally feel that it is a result of programming, but others here disagree.
> 
> Holland, the daddy issue tangent arose when George asked why some women like the "bad boy", to which I responded those women who crave male attention will take it from whatever bit of scum happens to offer it and that is a sad result of paternal abandonment.


I will try and help you to untangle the bit you don't understand. It is a move by a man that knows what turns his woman on, it is part of their sexual experience. IME it is not about control, it is something that feels good. You probably don't understand because you haven't experienced or like it. Your assumptions are way off beam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

I think this horse has been beaten enough...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

I brought this thread into the TAM and I can take it out of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> I could be wrong lady, but j get the feeling you really really like being in control in bed. Maybe you are just a Dom.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not. I don't want to dominate DH, I don't want him to feel submissive to me. How is that any better than me being submissive to him? Both are wrong in my eyes. We are equals, neither is better or more important or more powerful than the other.


----------



## diwali123

If I werent on my phone I would post the bumper sticker that says "if you're going to ride my ass at least pull my hair."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> If I werent on my phone I would post the bumper sticker that says "if you're going to ride my ass at least pull my hair."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, I've seen the ecard version on Facebook and it kept coming to mind during this thread.


----------



## Pandakiss

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Exactly. That's what I've been saying....it's a move to control a woman. It appears that some women get off on being controlled...whether it's their inborn personality or as a result of social conditioning is something beyond my ability to untangle. I personally feel that it is a result of programming, but others here disagree.


I think it would be abuse. To purposefully control someone through barbaric acts is not cool. If both adults consent to a act and are both into it, then it's cool. 

We just ended up by accident pulling hair. He used to have braids (youth in the 90's) when he washed it out, before he got it re braided, if we had sex I would run my fingers through his hair and pull his hair. He loved it. He just returned the favor. 

We talked about it later. He was concerned about hurting me. It was awesome. So, 20 years later, it's just an automatic thing. 

It's not mean or controlling least not for us. I do know some guys do it to be mean and disrespectful. Not my husband. 

Side note. Trenton (?) said you pull my hair I yank your balls. That happens too. Only during sexual activity. If my husband didn't like it I would stop. 

I don't believe I'm being mean. I did it once and he was into it, so I kept doing it. We talked about later. I didnt want to do something that hurt him. He loved it. So it continues. 

It's all about communication. Nothing wrong with trying new things but if your partner isn't into it, then it stops. And a full conversation about it happens.


----------



## diwali123

Yep. I had a bf with long hair in the 90's too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

TCSRedhead said:


> See, I have a completely different experience. Grab the whole of my hair, pull it back, looking deep in to my eyes, then kiss me as you he ravages the rest of my body knowing I can't reciprocate, just enjoy the sensations of his hands roaming, teasing and pleasing.
> 
> For me, it's about giving over entirely my body, mind and soul without reservation to the man I trust and love, knowing he loves me and would never do anything to harm me. I am his, he worships and protects me above all else.
> 
> Holy heck - it's really warm. I think I need to go home - LOL!!!


:iagree: TCS...you and I think very much alike!!!!!!!! 

Your words describe perfectly what I will do with my Princess in the heat of the moment. I am looking forward to it more and more. I think it's good to push the "edge" everynow and then. Keeps life fun


----------



## Disenchanted

Went over to the GF's last night. Said, "Hey baby, you in the mood"

"not really, sorry"

*disenchanted grabs a headfull of hair and yanks for all he's worth*

"how about now?"

"OH TAKE ME"

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Disenchanted said:


> Went over to the GF's last night. Said, "Hey baby, you in the mood"
> 
> "not really, sorry"
> 
> *disenchanted grabs a* headfull of hair and yanks for all he's worth**
> 
> "how about now?"
> 
> "OH TAKE ME"
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA



You are bragging that you physically assaulted your GF? Wow, what a man you are. Must be nice to pick on someone who can't fight back.

I'd have broken your arm.


----------



## TCSRedhead

LOL - Lady, I think you might have lost your sense of humor somewhere around here. I'll help you look for it.

Disenchanted was joking - hence the hahahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Trenton said:


> I have a totally unpopular opinion on this and women and men are going to swear I'm on drugs or boring but neither of those are true. I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.
> 
> Weird though because there are a lot of alternatives that do not include physically hurting someone to represent raw passion.


Trenton interesting position. I can understand why you feel that way.

I myself can only get turned on when being dominated and the rougher the better. Certain things I don't like or they do turn me on too but I won't do them out of self respect. 

It's tough because I know it's social conditioning and other factors that have made this way. I can only orgasm whilst being dominated or thinking about being dominated. And some of that is pain but I don't like extreme pain. My guess is the more of that stuff that is out there the more people are conditioned to like and be turned on by it. 

It also comes down to even though I'm turned on by it, is it OK.? Does anything go? My answer to that is NO. 

I could write a lot more but. It's late here and I'm off to bed.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

TCSRedhead said:


> LOL - Lady, I think you might have lost your sense of humor somewhere around here. I'll help you look for it.
> 
> Disenchanted was joking - hence the hahahaha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh.

I really thought he was bragging.


----------



## diwali123

Sorry I was trying to post a picture but that obviously didn't work


----------



## Faithful Wife

.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Trenton: "Hmmmmm maybe I am a Dom because that suggestion is tempting!"

You probably are pretty domme. (A hot femme domme is at the top of the sexual pyramid of desirability).

Can I describe hair pulling for me? Something comes over me that feels so good, not necessarily sexual, when my hair is touched. I remember this starting in childhood though. I wanted to have my girlfriends, sisters, anyone who would do it, brush and touch my hair for hours. It put me into a sort of meditative trance. It did incite other areas of my body and I could sense even then, a tiny link of spark to my erogenous zones. But again, it never felt sexual. Just heavenly.

Then as I grew into adulthood, the only time I could get this same feeling, was when getting my hair cut. I lived for and looked forward to hair cuts. It provided this same meditative trance. I had to fight not to let my eyes roll back in my head. The only other comparable feeling is maybe getting a massage or sitting in a hot tub…but neither of those two things completely engage my body to go into a trance the way a hair cut would do for me. I always wished the hair cutter wouldn’t talk to me, so I could slip right down into that trance. But they always talk.

I was a little bit aware of a sexual vibe in myself when getting a hair cut by the time I was in my 20’s. I also loved pulling my hair up tight into a pony tail. This was essentially self hair pulling. I would do it over and over, very aggressively. Usually this was because a perfect pony tail requires several tries with my hair, I always have bumpies and have to take it down, brush it out, and pull it up tight again. But I was also aware that it felt good.

I wanted boyfriends to brush, touch or stroke my hair, but most of them would only do it for like 30 seconds and then be bored (young guys get bored easily, and I was not aware of how to use this in a sexual way just yet to make it more fun).

When I heard or became aware of women being into hair pulling, I instantly could imagine this as being fun and feeling good. I didn’t really get the idea of it being to hurt or dominate her, but rather a playful sexual thing. I thought something along the lines of “Hey! So some guys would actually do this to me deliberately, and know how to do it right, and not stop after 30 seconds? Where is this guy?” That was my own naïve way of wanting to get some hair pulling action. I had no clue where to find it though, how to execute it, etc.

Eventually a few people in my life gave me enough of it to really be FUN and exactly the thing I was hoping it would be. I never equated it with domination games, though, never saw it presented that way. For me I think my head and hair are erogenous zones themselves and I have always craved the sensation of my hair being stroked, petted, or pulled. My husband is now my only hair puller, and he’s really great at it. He isn’t that into it for himself, he just likes how it makes me feel and knows I love it.

It does not make me have an orgasm. It does though, put me in a meditative trance-like state, and in this state I can relax my body completely…which is convenient for certain sexual activities.

At one point I was trying to tap into this feeling and discover what it is, this trance thing. How or why does it happen? So I eventually landed on the image of a mother kitty carrying a kitten in her mouth by the scruff of the kitten’s neck. When a kitten is picked up this way, her body automatically goes completely limp and if you look…you can almost see a smile on the kitten’s face. And its eyes DO roll back in its head. It looks like a zombie. It is as still as death. Then mommy kitty drops her on her feet and she is back from the dead, fully aware and conscious.

The feeling I have from hair play makes me do something similar to this. It makes me be able to not only completely let go of my current conscious state, but also relax my body in such a way that it will be less likely to be injured in certain situations (like rough play).


----------



## diwali123

I pulled his hair last night even though it's really short. He liked it. (;


----------



## just got it 55

I love a long ponytail sticking out the back of a baseball hat I also love short hair that shows confidence to me I love long flowing hair with my woman on top.

I Love Girls Period


----------



## TCSRedhead

Faithful - that perfectly describes it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Faithful, I love having my hair brushed and stroked and played with. Like I said before, the scalp has thousands and thousands of nerve endings. When triggered properly, this can be an erogenous zone. I sit with my head in Dh's lap and he plays with my hair while we watch TV and I LOVE it. 
But we were talking about hair PULLING. That hurts and it's aggressive. That is where a whole lot of sexual and social dynamics come into play.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

There is NO JOKING in Ontario. Too damned cold.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
That was a joke.


----------



## Dollystanford

I like to have it pulled
It doesn't hurt me if it's done at the roots
If someone hurts me I'll tell them so

that's it


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

WorkingOnMe said:


> There is NO JOKING in Ontario. Too damned cold.


No way......


I Am Canadian Commercials - YouTube


----------



## Wiserforit

LadyOfTheLake said:


> It's different because I am in control, and am the aggressor.


So as long as it is the woman dominating the man, it's fine.

But if it is a man dominating a woman, then it's wrong. 


I'm socially conditioned to equality. Not that I have a mind of my own or anything.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Wiserforit said:


> So as long as it is the woman dominating the man, it's fine.
> 
> But if it is a man dominating a woman, then it's wrong.
> 
> 
> I'm socially conditioned to equality. Not that I have a mind of my own or anything.


DH has a hundred lbs on me. I'm only in control with the understanding that he is allowing it because if he didn't and were to REALLY try to control me....things would get very nasty very quickly. He learned that the hard and bloody way when we were first starting out.

When I say I am the aggressor I mean that I start the play fight and control the pace of it. As the physically weaker person, that is only fair and safe. Again, I am not trying to dominate him. I see no purpose in that. He and I are equals in this relationship. I don't want him to be submissive any more than I want to be submissive. I don't get what is so hard to understand about this?


----------



## diwali123

Please, the horse is a bloody pulp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

I know the horse is so dead...sorry I came in late. Just wanted to say Lady, I know we are talking about hair pulling. I like all of it, stroking, petting, brushing, and PULLING. I did say that in my post, it just wasn't emphasized. I like it pulled rough or soft, night or day.

RIP Horse.


----------



## diwali123

What about long hair on men? Sometimes I miss those days but the guys my age would look silly with receding hair lines and long hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


> What about long hair on men? Sometimes I miss those days but the guys my age would look silly with receding hair lines and long hair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember in my younger days thinking that guys with long hair were sooooo hot. Some of my first boyfriends had long hair that was dyed bright colours, done up in mohawks.

Now, the only time I think a man looks good with long hair is when he is Native. My cousin is Six Nations and has long hair that he wears in braids and it looks very good on him. Many of the Native men wear their hair long and I do like the way it looks.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

diwali123 said:


> What about long hair on men? Sometimes I miss those days but the guys my age would look silly with receding hair lines and long hair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey baby, old guy in the front, party in the back


----------



## I Notice The Details

diwali123 said:


> Please, the horse is a bloody pulp.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think even the dead horse's hair is getting pulled at this point. :rofl:

Either way, I am going to passionately test the waters the next time I get a chance with the Princess in the heat of the moment.


----------



## TCSRedhead

LadyOfTheLake said:


> DH has a hundred lbs on me. I'm only in control with the understanding that he is allowing it because if he didn't and were to REALLY try to control me....things would get very nasty very quickly. He learned that the hard and bloody way when we were first starting out.
> 
> When I say I am the aggressor I mean that I start the play fight and control the pace of it. As the physically weaker person, that is only fair and safe. Again, I am not trying to dominate him. I see no purpose in that. He and I are equals in this relationship. I don't want him to be submissive any more than I want to be submissive. I don't get what is so hard to understand about this?


So are you bragging about turning violent and injuring your husband to the point of bleeding? Would he have not responded if you simply asked him to stop? If so, that may answer why you feel uncomfortable with control issues. If I look like I'm in pain, he'll even ask if I'm ok. If I say 'ow' he would stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

TCSRedhead said:


> So are you bragging about turning violent and injuring your husband to the point of bleeding? Would he have not responded if you simply asked him to stop? If so, that may answer why you feel uncomfortable with control issues. If I look like I'm in pain, he'll even ask if I'm ok. If I say 'ow' he would stop.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was a very long time ago, I don't remember if I said stop or not. I likely did. I don't turn violent without fair warning. I'm not bragging about it either. It's a sad thing to have happen. He didn't know I was serious when I'd previously said I COULD hurt him. So now play fighting is rare and VERY gentle.


----------



## Wiserforit

Looks styled. Must be the social conditioning.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Wiserforit said:


> Looks styled. Must be the social conditioning.


:rofl:


----------



## diwali123

Lol! 
That's The "come pull me" look. It's my hair's fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

It looks great! Mine is all pulled back in a ponytail after a busy day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anubis

Came in here to post a picture, but I found 18 pages of hair-pulling talk to catch up on first...

Taken yesterday, a bit wild and overdue for a trim (scheduled for this week).










I was on an iPad lying in bed and catching up on the thread. She was snuggled up next to me in the crook of my arm and asked what I was reading. After reading a few out load she said "really?" So I pulled her hair firmly, said "yup" then kissed her . She smiled dreamily and said "I love you". 

It's probably a good thing I don't use this same username on fet.


----------



## heartsbeating

^ wowzers!

I thought my hair was long until I saw this photo. Looks very healthy and taken care of.


----------



## diwali123

That's a lot of hair!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> You are bragging that you physically assaulted your GF? Wow, what a man you are. Must be nice to pick on someone who can't fight back.
> 
> I'd have broken your arm.


Unbelievable.


----------



## diwali123

I deleted my pic, just don't like having it out there for too long: sorry for not putting that in instead of completely deleting it. I spend so much time on my phone when I get on a real computer I don't know how to use all the features.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

Long hair on men? I have dated both long haired men and short. For me, the preference is that it's clean and well-groomed regardless of length. I do like it long enough that I can get hold of it.

During our marriage, Hubby's had long hair, buzz cut and for the last 4 years or so, a mohawk (pic in Social Spot thread). He's hot no matter the hair length.


----------



## Holland

Not a fan of long hair on men, prefer very short and neat. It goes with the overall look that I prefer which is well dressed.

Exception being mohawks, in my younger years I did hair modelling and hung out with some simply gorgeous guys with all sorts of hair styles. Now I still like the look of mohawks but there is an age cut off.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Holland said:


> Not a fan of long hair on men, prefer very short and neat. It goes with the overall look that I prefer which is well dressed.
> 
> Exception being mohawks, in my younger years I did hair modelling and hung out with some simply gorgeous guys with all sorts of hair styles. Now I still like the look of mohawks but there is an age cut off.


Hubs has a short mohawk - sorta like Juice from Sons of Anarchy but without the head tattoos.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Hubs used to shave in a mohawk when we went on vacation. The last time he dyed it green and it was awesome. Unfortunately, male pattern baldness has caught up to him and his hair is too thin to do that anymore. He is lucky that I find bald men so sexy!


----------



## Disenchanted

Haha too funny. I wore an 18" tall mohawk for about 5 years. 

STBXWW was drawn in.........


----------



## that_girl

Hair pulling was once something i enjoyed, until sex was always rough and never loving.

I'm done with rough.

I want sensual. 

but I have long hair now!! Almost to my bra strap in the back. Way sexy. I love it. Letting it go curly (natural) too. No more straightening! So liberating.


----------



## Mavash.

Oh TG don't harden your heart just because one azzhat had to ruin it for you.


----------



## that_girl

Mavash. said:


> Oh TG don't harden your heart just because one azzhat had to ruin it for you.


No, not hardened.  Just want real love.


----------



## Mavash.

You said you were 'done' with rough and I wanted to say if it's done in connection with yes real love it's fun.

Even hair pulling.


----------



## Anubis

I once had hair down below my shoulder blades. Cut it off when my first child was born - it seemed like that phase was over with that event. In retrospect, it never was very good on me. I also had a perm back in the early 80s... but I've managed to destroy all the photographic evidence. These days it's nicely styled (age appropriate) and short.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Long hair and sex rank*



Trenton said:


> I have a totally unpopular opinion on this and women and men are going to swear I'm on drugs or boring but neither of those are true. I believe women feign to like it, or like it but won't necessarily orgasm and that it's more about pleasing their men than it is pleasurable to themselves. Yet, they can't let on to this because then the dude will be all upset that it's not authentic, well at least if he's a loving partner or they'll even convince themselves that they do like it and scream it really loud to anyone who will listen.
> 
> Weird though because there are a lot of alternatives that do not include physically hurting someone to represent raw passion.


Don't think you are on drugs or boring ... but you're definitely wrong. I mean like completely off the range wrong. ;-)

Don't care if the hair is long or short. Its the woman sitting under it that moves me. And sometimes both past and present, those women would insist that I firmly grab handfuls of it during sex. Their insistence was usually made when we weren't having sex ...


----------



## Happyquest

It amazes me how many woman after they get married cut their hair short. The excuse I have heard is that it takes too much time when it is long. 

Most woman looking for a guy will work long and hard at getting their hair just right before they go out. It seemed to me that after a few kids and life took over, the hair got cut short, of course I was already caught and on the stringer. No need to keep baiting the hook. LOL


----------



## JessicaRabbit

I like my hair pulled because the voices OUTSIDE my head said I couldn't, and I have a bit of rebellion left in me.....


----------



## keeper63

I know I'm a major outlier here, but I actually prefer shorter hair, and I always have. I like the nape of the neck, and a woman really has to have a beautiful face to pull it off. In fact, I even find myself attracted to the crew cuts Demi Moore and Natalie Portman were sporting in "GI Jane" and "V for Vendetta".

Halle Berry also looks way hot with her short hair, as does Hillary Swank.

I think that a woman's hair length that is below the shoulders just doesn't attact me. I did have a girlfriend in college who had very long, jet-black hair (she was a true Bettie Page lookalike), but the only thing I really liked about her hair was pulling on it when we were doing it doggie-style. After a while she had it cut in a wedge/page boy style, and I thought she looked way sexier with her shorter hair.


----------



## JCD

I think that any hairstyle that Jodie Foster sports should be taken as an object lesson...not a positive one btw.


----------



## JCD

keeper63 said:


> I know I'm a major outlier here, but I actually prefer shorter hair, and I always have. I like the nape of the neck, and a woman really has to have a beautiful face to pull it off. In fact, I even find myself attracted to the crew cuts Demi Moore and Natalie Portman were sporting in "GI Jane" and "V for Vendetta".
> 
> Halle Berry also looks way hot with her short hair, as does Hillary Swank.
> 
> I think that a woman's hair length that is below the shoulders just doesn't attact me. I did have a girlfriend in college who had very long, jet-black hair (she was a true Bettie Page lookalike), but the only thing I really liked about her hair was pulling on it when we were doing it doggie-style. After a while she had it cut in a wedge/page boy style, and I thought she looked way sexier with her shorter hair.




Major GENERAL outlier.


----------



## keeper63

There was a big hubub on CNN the other day about one of the Vitoria's Secret models cutting her hair, that it wasn't sexy, fans (men) were complaining like crazy.

First of all, if you saw this model, she could be bald for all I care.

The commentators (both men and women) were all shocked to hear about all the complaints, they coudn't figure out what all the fuss was about.

So apparently I really am an outlier on this, but I don;t really care, I like short hair.

Jodie Foster would still be gay and still look terrible to me even if her hair was longer...


----------



## olwhatsisname

women listen to what their Hair dresser says,and we must live with it till it grows out. razafragus.


----------



## janefw

keeper63 said:


> I know I'm a major outlier here, but I actually prefer shorter hair, and I always have. I like the nape of the neck, and a woman really has to have a beautiful face to pull it off. In fact, I even find myself attracted to the crew cuts Demi Moore and Natalie Portman were sporting in "GI Jane" and "V for Vendetta".
> 
> Halle Berry also looks way hot with her short hair, as does Hillary Swank.
> 
> I think that a woman's hair length that is below the shoulders just doesn't attact me. I did have a girlfriend in college who had very long, jet-black hair (she was a true Bettie Page lookalike), but the only thing I really liked about her hair was pulling on it when we were doing it doggie-style. After a while she had it cut in a wedge/page boy style, and I thought she looked way sexier with her shorter hair.


No you're not an outlier.  My husband also prefers me with short hair, and I have twice cut off my long hair to please him, the last time being in the fall of last year. I hate my short hair right now. As for the time it takes to style - there isn't my different between styling short hair or styling long hair, because I most often try to straighten mine, to keep it tidy, so that takes forever no matter what.


----------



## Wiserforit

I just looked at a porn site to do a quick scan of hair length looking at thumbnail pics. The top 22 videos for the day were all hair longer than shoulder length. In the 23rd there were two girls, one of which had shorter hair. 

Looks like only about 3 out of 60 videos have a girl without long hair, and number 60 is a "plump mom" with short hair doing her son's friend. 

So sure, the short hair/plump mom thing has a market.


----------



## keeper63

So if porn prefers long hair, that must mean that most men prefer long hair, too.

I know that I don't like a woman's hair to be longer than shoulder length. I also don't like big fake t!ts, collagen-plumped lips, shaved pubes, bleached a$$holes, or surgically enhanced girly parts, either.

Porn is not a realistic representation of reality...


----------



## waiwera

Well... I for one have been cheered by all the long hair loving blokes on here.

I hit 45 and did wonder if those telling me to get a grown up hair style (short) were right and that more mature women shouldn't have long hair. Thats for children and young women 

So thank you for this thread.

Now... how, what and when did this become another porn thread and do they really bleach arseholes:scratchhead:


----------



## Nsweet

Well think about it like this, if a woman has longer hair then you know she puts a lot more effort into her hair care which transfers into her makeup and clothing, and all around looks. So's she's going to look more feminine no matter what. 

When a guys sees a woman with longer hair it's not just the hair that gets him, It's the feminine look to her and the flirtatious signals you can't get with shorter hair. Ever notice the hair flipping and brushing away hair from the neck and facin when flirting? Or how about the hair flipping? You can't get that from a bobby cut.

It also has a lot to do with signs of fertility and good health. If she has long hair then you know she's not sick, and the fertility side of that is the pheromones you can pick up on in the hair its self.


----------



## Wiserforit

Porn is only representing what men want for being turned on sexually. So sure, in their mother or their tax accountant - short hair is no problem. 


Daily Mail Reporter survey, long hair by an enormous margin:

Survey Says Men Prefer Women With Long Hair | MilaniHair

That survey broke it up between long and wavy, long and straight, mid-length, short bob, long bob, beehive, etc. Long and wavy is the most preferred, long and straight second most - but another interesting point is regardless of length over 70% want it shiny. 


A recent survey from a cheater's website in the UK. 

Men Prefer Hair Long Says Dating Survey | SourceWire

72% of men preferred long hair and only 15% short hair, but the interesting thing about that is when they actually picked favorite celebrities, all of them had long hair. 

I found another with 86% preferring long hair, and surprisingly (to me) want brown the most. Pretty overwhelming evidence on long hair and sex rank.


----------



## Maricha75

At my longest, my husband said it got in the way. It was TOO long, to him. Right now, it's a little above shoulder length. I will probably let it grow to around shoulder length, but not much longer than that. Too much to care for it... and as my husband complained about: it gets in the way.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/members/maricha75-albums-stuff-picture3448-me-redhead.jpg


----------



## Wiserforit

Trenton said:


> Uh...your first link is a blog written by milan hair which sells hair extensions...


Try reading it. The poll is by the Daily Mail Reporter, and is linked to in there. It's widely cited.

So odd that people are refusing to believe men prefer long hair. 
'
Cite some evidence favoring short hair if you actually think so.


----------



## Nsweet

Wiserforit said:


> Porn is only representing what men want for being turned on sexually. So sure, in their mother or their tax accountant - short hair is no problem.
> 
> 
> Daily Mail Reporter survey, long hair by an enormous margin:
> 
> Survey Says Men Prefer Women With Long Hair | MilaniHair
> 
> That survey broke it up between long and wavy, long and straight, mid-length, short bob, long bob, beehive, etc. Long and wavy is the most preferred, long and straight second most - but another interesting point is regardless of length over 70% want it shiny.
> 
> 
> A recent survey from a cheater's website in the UK.
> 
> Men Prefer Hair Long Says Dating Survey | SourceWire
> 
> 72% of men preferred long hair and only 15% short hair, but the interesting thing about that is when they actually picked favorite celebrities, all of them had long hair.
> 
> I found another with 86% preferring long hair, and surprisingly (to me) want brown the most. Pretty overwhelming evidence on long hair and sex rank.


What gets to me is....

What is the first thing a woman does with her hair after a breakup or divorce?

She usually chops half of it off, stops coloring it or dyes is a neutral color, stops curling or straightening what's lets, and lets her leg hair and pubes grow(still counts as hair). Ladies, this is the exact opposite of what you should do. Just because you're mad at him don't take it out on your good looks. 

If you want to get back at at guy, experiment with your hair, and look sexier than before...... Get hair extentions! Hair extentions, hair dye, hair shine, a lex wax, and something short and tight. The guys will love you more like this what with a pixie cut and t-shirt.


----------



## Lyris

I'm sure most men do prefer long hair. My husband likes me with a short bob best, he likes to see my neck. Even when I did have long hair, he liked it up. But he might like long hair best on someone who has nicer hair than I do. 

I just read something on Facebook that was a thing telling women how to avoid being raped. One thing that was recommended was to have short hair. Apparently women with short hair are rarely raped.

There's a good advertisement. Hey! 9 out of 10 sex offenders prefer long hair! 

Although I think it's for ease-of-grabbing/restraining rather than aesthetics.


----------



## Nsweet

So we're onto rape and sex offenders now.

Anyone ever find it odd that the same thing men get as an excuse to meet women, cute puppies, are the same thing child molesters pretend to have to lure children into vans to go look for them? 

You can't help but think that the same excuse would work on men who say they like longer hair on you. 

"I had long hair, where did it go. Maybe you can help me find it?"


----------



## keeper63

When a significant number of men think that a Victoria's Secret supermodel with a perfect young body is no longer sexy because her hair is short, there is something very wrong in our sexual sterotyping. 

I agree with deejo that it is much more about the woman under the hair than the hair itself. If hair is that important to your definition of sexy, why not go buy a sexy wig and shank your wick with it?


----------



## whitehawk

To me , long hair is pure sexuality .

Dunno why women cut it shorter year by year until by the time their in their 50s or 60s it's virtually cut it like their husbands . 
Give me long hair til the end !


----------



## Wiserforit

waiwera said:


> I don't think anyone has done that,


It was the rejections of the data demonstrating long hair preferences. But I realize one of them was just being annoying on purpose.

I have her on ignore now.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Nsweet said:


> What gets to me is....
> 
> What is the first thing a woman does with her hair after a breakup or divorce?
> 
> She usually chops half of it off, stops coloring it or dyes is a neutral color, stops curling or straightening what's lets, and lets her leg hair and pubes grow(still counts as hair). Ladies, this is the exact opposite of what you should do. Just because you're mad at him don't take it out on your good looks.
> 
> If you want to get back at at guy, experiment with your hair, and look sexier than before...... Get hair extentions! Hair extentions, hair dye, hair shine, a lex wax, and something short and tight. The guys will love you more like this what with a pixie cut and t-shirt.


I grew mine out post divorce and stopped highlighting it and dying it.Now it's back to that natural brown/reddish color that suits me so well 

makes me feel pretty


----------



## TCSRedhead

I've seen more women grow their hair out after a breakup or divorce than cut it.


----------



## JCD

keeper63 said:


> When a significant number of men think that a Victoria's Secret supermodel with a perfect young body is no longer sexy because her hair is short, there is something very wrong in our sexual sterotyping.
> 
> I agree with deejo that it is much more about the woman under the hair than the hair itself. If hair is that important to your definition of sexy, why not go buy a sexy wig and shank your wick with it?


No, there is nothing wrong. Men like what they like,period. Calling them 'wrong' says more about you than them.

If a woman has this information and decides to cut her hair, she is welcome to the consequences of her actions.

Women overwhelmingly like tall guys. Are they wrong? Doesn't mean short hair or short men don't get laid, but it's more difficult, or they need to bring something else to the table.

This was an incendiary post. Pretensions are also not attractive.


----------



## Disenchanted

Just gonna leave this here. (came from a woman I know)


----------



## diwali123

Meme mixing isn't allowed.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

^^^ That made my skin crawl


----------



## WorkingOnMe

LadyOfTheLake said:


> ^^^ That made my skin crawl


you aren't really the target audience.


----------



## diwali123




----------



## LadyOfTheLake

WorkingOnMe said:


> you aren't really the target audience.


Why? I have long hair.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Haha, The fact that you do not know why only reinforces the point.


----------



## diwali123




----------



## Disenchanted

OMG Diwali yer killin' me.


----------



## TCSRedhead

LOL Diwali!!!


----------



## diwali123

I'm here all week, tip your waiters.


----------



## diwali123




----------



## TCSRedhead

:lol::rofl:


----------



## Holland

Sometimes my hair annoys me. Question for the men: do you prefer long hair tied up or left down during sex? I usually tie it up but SO prefers it down.
It just get's in the way.


----------



## Disenchanted

Holland said:


> Sometimes my hair annoys me. Question for the men: do you prefer long hair tied up or left down during sex? I usually tie it up but SO prefers it down.
> It just get's in the way.


I like it to be everywhere, does that help?


----------



## diwali123

Some guys like the natural bush.


----------



## Disenchanted

I like it everywhere (head hair)

Do NOT like "natural bush".


----------



## Disenchanted

OMG I really do not like "natural bush" that is "tied up".


----------



## Holland

Disenchanted said:


> I like it to be everywhere, does that help?


Oh yes, very helpful :rofl:

I go to bed with nothing on but a hairtie around my wrist. Sometimes when I have had enough of the hair getting in the way I will get on top of him and get him to tie my hair back, yum.


----------



## Disenchanted

Holland said:


> Oh yes, very helpful :rofl:
> 
> I go to bed with nothing on but a hairtie around my wrist. Sometimes when I have had enough of the hair getting in the way I will get on top of him and get him to tie my hair back, yum.


Oh man. LEAVE IT DOWN WHEN YOU'RE ON TOP AND LET IT GENTLY RUN ALL OVER HIM.

Oh, wait, that's me. (my last gf had longer than waist length hair, so heavenly)

Okayyyyyyyyy


----------



## doubletrouble

My wife had pretty long hair when we got together. She cut it off when we were DDay+2, I think. Now it's grown back for 18 months and no longer do I think about her OM playing with it; that all got left on the floor lol.
Longer hair is sexy. It takes some time to get it looking just so. I like that. 
I also like when she ties it up and I can see the back of her neck with those wisps of hair along her skin... damn, I need to get home NOW!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Disenchanted said:


> OMG I really do not like "natural bush" that is "tied up".


:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

Holland said:


> Sometimes my hair annoys me. Question for the men: do you prefer long hair tied up or left down during sex? I usually tie it up but SO prefers it down.
> It just get's in the way.


If you start with it up - you can always take it down.


----------



## Wiserforit

TCSRedhead said:


> I've seen more women grow their hair out after a breakup or divorce than cut it.


Grow their hair, exercise, and lose weight.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

diwali123 said:


>


Now THIS makes sense!! :smthumbup:


----------



## diwali123

I'm sure your husband loves that!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

diwali123 said:


> I'm sure your husband loves that!


They love each other. So they "compromise" and do what she wants.


----------



## diwali123

How do you have sex without touching? LOL


----------



## Holland

diwali123 said:


> How do you have sex without touching? LOL


Mind sex perhaps.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Holland said:


> Mind sex perhaps.


Oral sex. As they're passing each other in the hall they say fvck you! Get it? Oral sex.


----------



## Holland

Maybe that is deflective oral sex, "**** you" as opposed to "**** me" which would be proactive oral sex.


----------



## diwali123

That would be aural sex. I got an ear infection from that once.


----------



## diwali123

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/mob...erwear-fundawear-new-phone-sex_n_3130319.html


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

WorkingOnMe said:


> They love each other. So they "compromise" and do what she wants.


and the problem is what??


:rofl:


----------



## diwali123

Men tend to get skin hunger. Lol


----------



## JCD

Holland said:


> Sometimes my hair annoys me. Question for the men: do you prefer long hair tied up or left down during sex? I usually tie it up but SO prefers it down.
> It just get's in the way.


Down.

The only reason to tie it up is during oral...though a comment he needs to be careful noy to lie on it is just common sense.


----------



## Snow cherry

Back to the subject of hair length ..I've had blonde chin length hair all of my adult life..it's cut modern and suits my face perfectly. My H loves my hair this length. I'm sure long hair is attractive to men but my short hair doesn't stop me from getting hit on at all. Whether it's the homeless guy in front of the store, my son's teenage friends, or a random stranger...they all say "stuff" that makes me think my short hair is perfect for me.


----------



## highwood

soccermom2three said:


> Waiwera, My mom is the same way about my hair. Always suggesting short hairstyles. I've taken her advice twice with disastrous results. A perm at 15 and a short 80's look when I was about 20. What I don't get is when women say short hairstyles are easier. In my experience, no way! I spent way more time on my short hair getting it just perfect than any long hair style I've had.
> 
> My husband doesn't demand much but one thing he has asked me is to never cut my hair short again. When I chopped my hair off back when we were dating he absolutely hated it. I'm 48 now and keep my hair about medium length, about 4 inches below my shoulders. I can't really grow it longer than that, it breaks pretty easily.


My mom hates long hair, hates it! So when I go visit her I always wear it up in a loose bun/or ponytail...the whole time.

She made a comment last summer to me about your hair is always the same..it is like OMG I am wearing it up so it does not bother you what more do you want? What am I saying if she had her way I would get it cut short short.

Very few women look sexy in short short hair..Halle Berry comes to mind as one of the few.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

highwood said:


> My mom hates long hair, hates it! So when I go visit her I always wear it up in a loose bun/or ponytail...the whole time.
> 
> She made a comment last summer to me about your hair is always the same..it is like OMG I am wearing it up so it does not bother you what more do you want? What am I saying if she had her way I would get it cut short short.
> 
> Very few women look sexy in short short hair..Halle Berry comes to mind as one of the few.


Halle Berry is attractive with short hair, I'll give you that. But she would be *more* attractive with long hair.


----------



## Pandakiss

WorkingOnMe said:


> Halle Berry is attractive with short hair, I'll give you that. But she would be *more* attractive with long hair.


I don't know. I've seen her with long hair and it looks strange. She is smokin hot with short hair. Jamie lee Curtis also comes to mind. She looks good with short hair. 

Some women have really great features and can rock a short hair cut. Asian women look sexy with short hair.


----------



## Deejo

This is pretty much exactly my GF's hair color and style. She looks stunning with short hair. She is naturally a red head. And she loves it ... so I'm not complaining. Frankly, can't picture her with long hair, nor Carey Mulligan with long hair for that matter.


----------



## hotsthrnmess

I really had no idea that long hair was that important to men!

I think there are women who can pull of short hair and look amazing, just as there are women who can't pull it off as much. I honestly don't think that every woman can pull off long hair. I personally think Halle would look a bit weird if it were long. But, that's just me.

As for the feminine thing: Femininity is more than long hair. My hair is currently shoulder length, and I sure think I look damn feminine (and good ), especially if I curl it. I don't think that the longer the hair, the more feminine a woman looks, to me that's just silly.

Anyway, as far as hair goes, if my guy thinks I'm beautiful with shoulder length hair, I'm good. If it's such a big deal, as it seems to be, then I guess he should start finding a hot long haired chick!

.... but I am a lady, so I guess my opinion doesn't matter ha


----------



## diwali123

Jamie Lee Curtis is a hermaphrodite. When she was born they didn't know what she was so they gave her a name that either sex would be ok with. 
She looks like a teenage boy with boobs. 
(non affirmed urban legend). 
I also think Pink looks like a hermaphrodite. She has man hips.


----------



## Holland

hotsthrnmess said:


> I really had no idea that long hair was that important to men!
> 
> I think there are women who can pull of short hair and look amazing, just as there are women who can't pull it off as much. I honestly don't think that every woman can pull off long hair. I personally think Halle would look a bit weird if it were long. But, that's just me.
> 
> As for the feminine thing: Femininity is more than long hair. My hair is currently shoulder length, and I sure think I look damn feminine (and good ), especially if I curl it. *I don't think that the longer the hair, the more feminine a woman looks,* to me that's just silly.
> 
> Anyway, as far as hair goes, if my guy thinks I'm beautiful with shoulder length hair, I'm good. If it's such a big deal, as it seems to be, then I guess he should start finding a hot long haired chick!
> 
> .... but I am a lady, so I guess my opinion doesn't matter ha


I tend to agree with this. It is more about how healthy and shiny the hair looks. And of course everyone has a different face and shape so as long as their hair suits them all is good.
Personally I think the look of hair longer than mid back length is not sexy especially if it is ratty looking at the ends.


----------



## highwood

George529 said:


> Why would she care about how long your hair is? It's not like you're dating her!
> 
> Also, sorry but I don't find HB attractive AT ALL; long hair or no.


When we were kids she would always keep our hair really really short...I hear you though..I think she just hates the thought of hair in the house..like in the bathroom sink, etc.


----------



## Mavash.

highwood said:


> When we were kids she would always keep our hair really really short...I hear you though..I think she just hates the thought of hair in the house..like in the bathroom sink, etc.


Well that's kinda sad. I've got two girls and they love long hair. I think it's a pain (more work for me) but I won't cut their hair against their wishes. My youngest I did have to limit the length because no matter what I do it knots up like crazy. I mean BAD like can't brush it bad. I keep it as long as possible with layers until she outgrows this baby fine hair stage.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

highwood said:


> When we were kids she would always keep our hair really really short...I hear you though..I think she just hates the thought of hair in the house..like in the bathroom sink, etc.


I can understand this. I am the only woman in the house and my hair is *everywhere*. The vacuum is full of it. It's so long that it is very obvious, especially in the bathroom. The guys all have their heads shaved or cropped, so I'm the only one with noticeable sheds. I couldn't imagine a house full of girls with long hair!! I get annoyed when hubs beard hairs are in the sink....they are the longest hairs he has LOL and he won't let me shave that off.


----------



## Disenchanted

LadyOfTheLake said:


> my hair is *everywhere*


There are certain exercises that strengthen hair and the roots.....

like pulling it

Maybe you should give it a shot

:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I can understand this. I am the only woman in the house and my hair is *everywhere*. The vacuum is full of it. It's so long that it is very obvious, especially in the bathroom. The guys all have their heads shaved or cropped, so I'm the only one with noticeable sheds. I couldn't imagine a house full of girls with long hair!! I get annoyed when hubs beard hairs are in the sink....they are the longest hairs he has LOL and he won't let me shave that off.


Get a Golden Retriever or Irish Setter... Then you can blame your farts on the dog too!


----------



## I Notice The Details

We need more pictures on this thread!


----------



## Anon Pink

I Notice The Details said:


> We need more pictures on this thread!


Ummm that would get people banned. previous page they were referring to long hair ...not seem with pants on.... YIKES!


----------



## diwali123

Guys what kind of hair texture do you like? Does it matter? Anything that is just a turn off? 
When I was younger my hair was stick straight and glossy. It looked like I used a straightener. 
Now it's wavy and if I put curling gel on it, I get a nice little curl.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

George529 said:


> I prefer it long an straight mostly. But I do like it when a woman does fun things with it


I still love doing fun things with my hair too. Having long hair means having nice hair products too. It's not always easy to keep long hair healthy and shiny.


----------



## dusty4

diwali123 said:


> Guys what kind of hair texture do you like? Does it matter? Anything that is just a turn off?
> When I was younger my hair was stick straight and glossy. It looked like I used a straightener.
> Now it's wavy and if I put curling gel on it, I get a nice little curl.


I may be different than most guys, and some of ya might just think I'm nuts, but I LOVE the way girls/women did their hair back in the 80's! I'm not a fan of short hair, because IMO it takes the right kind of face to be able to pull that off. But I like a little curl. Straight hair is ok, I'm just stuck in the 80's.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

diwali123 said:


> Guys what kind of hair texture do you like? Does it matter? Anything that is just a turn off?
> When I was younger my hair was stick straight and glossy. It looked like I used a straightener.
> Now it's wavy and if I put curling gel on it, I get a nice little curl.


SO likes mine when I let it air dry.a slight bit wavy and kinda wild.
He loathes the straightening iron lol


----------



## Mavash.

Mine likes the variety that comes with length.. Straight, curly, wavy, up, pony tail, it's all good.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I still love doing fun things with my hair too. Having long hair means having nice hair products too. It's not always easy to keep long hair healthy and shiny.


No doubt! I use about 4-5 products daily to keep this tangled mess in line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

You mean you like mall hair?
View attachment 3225


----------



## TCSRedhead

That picture cracks me up diwali - I remember we ALL had that big hair. I used a lot of hair spray in those days. 

Here's my tangled mess today:


----------



## diwali123

I never had big hair or used hairspray. I had a perm once and I didn't like it.


----------



## Anon Pink

Right now my hair is the longest it has ever been in 50 years! I can't wear a pony tail or braid or even a hat cause it give me head aches. I can tolerate a butterfly clip or loose bun.


View attachment 3233





I adore red hair! But it just doesn't work on me, too much sun damage!


----------



## Holland

Mavash. said:


> Mine likes the variety that comes with length.. Straight, curly, wavy, up, pony tail, it's all good.


Same. Although Mr H does prefer my hair to be in it's natural curly state. I wear it that way at home or if we are going somewhere casual.
My preference is to straighten it.


----------



## AFwifey

I have long hair and my husband loves it. Seems like most men prefer longer hair on women for some reason


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

TCSRedhead said:


> That picture cracks me up diwali - I remember we ALL had that big hair. I used a lot of hair spray in those days.
> 
> Here's my tangled mess today:


I would kill to have natural red hair! It's always been a dream of mine ever since I can remember.

I'd never try to dye it red since its never the same. Your hair is stunning!


----------



## TCSRedhead

LOL - I'm naturally a strawberry blonde. This color is assisted by chemicals! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I would kill to have natural red hair! It's always been a dream of mine ever since I can remember.
> 
> I'd never try to dye it red since its never the same. Your hair is stunning!


IILWMH, I've seen your picture, you and I have the same kind of hair and you and I have the same kind of crazy attraction to red hair! I wonder if blonde hair, even though my blonde has been assisted since my twenties, is a genetic anomaly and it was supposed to be red hair but something went wrong? Thats why blondes are crazy attracted to red heads?


----------

